# FX-Audio DAC-X6 2016 Release; potential sub-$100 king?



## tj28

A new iteration of FX-Audio's flagship-class DAC-X6 has been released for 2016. I have yet to find any audiophile reviews for this model in English so the value of this DAC is still unknown, however, it looks very promising.
  

  

  

  

  

  

  
*Technical Specifications:*

 Standard Input Interface: PC USB / coaxial, fiber optic (with toggleswitch)
 Standard output interface: 6.35mm headphone output base linestandard RCA connectors
 Color: Black
*Panel Color: Black / Silver(pls tell us which the color you want,or we will send the color randomly)*
 Line level output: RMS 2V
 Perfect driving 32Ω-600Ω headphones
 Output power: 90mw / 600Ω, 180mw / 300Ω, 450mw / 100Ω, 610mw / 62Ω, 910mw / 32Ω, 1000mw / 16Ω
 SNR: ≥105dB
 Distortion: ≤0.001%
 Frequency response: 20hz-20khz
 Adapter Voltage: 100-240ACV
 Machine power / adapter output voltage: Dc12V 1A above
 Machine dimensions: 146mm x 98mm x35mm (including protruding parts)USB-tier manufacturers in Taiwan with a stable performance VIAVT1630, high
 resolution, under a wide range 
 of frequencysupport 44.1K-192k 24BIT 16BIT mode mode 44.1K-96K, Android4.2.2 system can support OTG mode (need native system),support Applle
 phone tablet, etc. OTG mode,
 DAC part is fineCS8416 + CS4398 LPF output using OPA
  
  
  
 There also is the DAC-X6J for the Japanese market, and from what I can tell based off of Google Translate, there was something incompatible with the Chinese version in regards to voltage and amperage requiring a different revision for Japan.

  

  
  
  
 I think a few Head-Fi'ers own this DAC and I would love for it to be reviewed & compared against the Fiio E10K and other established DAC's in the sub-$100 space.
  
  
*The DAC-X6 can currently be purchased for $59USD on AliExpress* at the following link: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/feixiang-DAC-2015-X6-febre-HiFi-amp-USB-digital-coaxial-DE-fibre-decodificador-DE-audio/32410721374.html


----------



## Riversalt

Any news??
 I'm interested dac-x6.
 Thank you.


----------



## tj28

riversalt said:


> Any news??
> I'm interested dac-x6.
> Thank you.


 
  
 No, unfortunately. I should mention that there is a headphone amplifier on this board as well, so at $58~$60 this is a steal. All of the other outputs are unamplified.


----------



## Riversalt

tj28 said:


> No, unfortunately. I should mention that there is a headphone amplifier on this board as well, so at $58~$60 this is a steal. All of the other outputs are unamplified.


 
 Thank you.
 I'll look offers Aune x1 MK2.
 I use coaxial spdf my blu ray.


----------



## tj28

Found an in-depth review in Russian:
http://www.audiofight.info/index.php?do=full_art&object=125
  
  
 Would love a proper translation.


----------



## playmate

I have this and i love it. Unfortunately i can't make a direct comparison to any other dac/amps as it my very first. I got it for Christmas, so it might be a 2015 revision. The amplification is loud and clean. Seems to have decent channel separation. Maybe the best thing i have to say about it is that i haven't found any problems with it. At all. I paid 70$ and made them put a 10$ price on the packaging to avoid customs.

If you have questions i will do my best to answer them.


----------



## Riversalt

playmate said:


> I have this and i love it. Unfortunately i can't make a direct comparison to any other dac/amps as it my very first. I got it for Christmas, so it might be a 2015 revision. The amplification is loud and clean. Seems to have decent channel separation. Maybe the best thing i have to say about it is that i haven't found any problems with it. At all. I paid 70$ and made them put a 10$ price on the packaging to avoid customs.
> 
> If you have questions i will do my best to answer them.


 
  
 Wow !!
 Could you describe how the music sound, movies?
 What headphone you using?
 You are using the coaxial spdf?
 Sorry bad English.
 Thank you


----------



## Riversalt

tj28 said:


> Found an in-depth review in Russian:
> http://www.audiofight.info/index.php?do=full_art&object=125
> 
> 
> Would love a proper translation.


 
  
 Thank you.
 I am using Google translator and happy to know details opinions other buyers.
 Strange little find almost anything reviews / opinions seen a quick look at Aliexpress many sales of happy buyers worldwide.


----------



## playmate

riversalt said:


> Wow !!
> Could you describe how the music sound, movies?
> What headphone you using?
> You are using the coaxial spdf?
> ...


 
 They sound very good. I have used these headphones for the most part: Phillips SHP9500, AKG K550, Creative Aurvana Live, as well as various IEM's such as Vsonic Gr07. 
 As I said, I can't really compare the sound to any other DAC/AMPS, but it's a huge improvement of the old soundcard I had in my PC. Sounds clean, decent channel separation and everything just sounds really good.
 I use the optical spdif. I actually chose this AMP/DAC for two main reasons, besides it being cheap. It has all the inputs one could need (USB, coax, optical). Also the line level output is 2V RMS, which was the highest I could find. All my headphones are very efficient, but if I had to use some headphones the higher line level output is something that can make a bit of a difference.


----------



## Euljiro

playmate said:


> I have this and i love it. Unfortunately i can't make a direct comparison to any other dac/amps as it my very first. I got it for Christmas, so it might be a 2015 revision. The amplification is loud and clean. Seems to have decent channel separation. Maybe the best thing i have to say about it is that i haven't found any problems with it. At all. I paid 70$ and made them put a 10$ price on the packaging to avoid customs.
> 
> If you have questions i will do my best to answer them.


 
  
 Hey, I want to pick this thing up as my first DAC/Amp. I have a Sennheiser HD 518 on the way. So I have 2 (potentially dumb) questions.
  
 1. The signal output ports, are they pre-amp outs? I want to plug in my powered speakers. So I want to benefit from the DAC but not double-amplify the speakers. Also want to be able to use the volume knob to control the volume. Will I be able all this with it?
  
 2. When I plug in my headphones, will it automatically mute the speakers?
  
 Thank you very much.


----------



## HotIce

Looks promising for its price, but I am a bit suspicious about the power output claims, given a 12V DC supply.
 Unless there is a DC booster circuit, which is not clear (I did not notice any related circuitry), even considering the advertised power as peak and not RMS, they look quite a bit inflated.


----------



## Primus2112

Anyone else get these? Or have used them before? I am thinking of getting this versus the Monoprice amp.


----------



## Euljiro

So, i just got this in the mail today. Ordered via Aliexpress, everything was easy and smooth. There seems to be quite a number of sellers offering the X6. I got mine here http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7855283059.html?orderId=76612193643834. I got mine after 8 days, free shipping to Korea. 
  
 The unit was well packaged inside a box with sufficient protection. The whole thing isn't heavy so you shouldn't worry about any potential damages. It came with the X6, somewhat nice clear blue USB cable, a 3.5mm to quarter-inch adapter, and the power. The power supply wasn't well built at all, the cable is way too short. 2 feet max, don't know the exact length. It has the flat US plug and came with a flimsy adapter to Korean/EU plug. I (you also) will need to find a new power supply for sure.
  
 Now, this is not going to be a review, I'm way under-qualified to deliver any reviews. But since no one is really talking about this product and I have benefited from all the knowledge people share on Head-Fi, I might as well contribute.
  
 Before I start, this is my very first dac, amp, or dac/amp combo. I recently got myself a Sennheiser HD 518, after 8-9 years with the B&W P5 (the first batch with leaky glue). That said, I can't compare the X6 to anything else out there. I can't really tell you how it performs on the different headphones. So that should give you all a better idea where I'm coming from with this. One of the reason I was not willing to get a better (more expensive) pair of headphones and the dac/amp was simply I wasn't sure if I could ever hear the difference. I never went to any physical stores to try out stuff also, that's part of the skepticism preventing me buying expensive stuff to start things off.
  
 The set up, I was listening from my desktop and laptop. The desktop uses AsRock X99 motherboard with PuritySound 2 chip. The laptop is the Thinkpad T450. Nothing special there, should be what most folks use also. All the songs are in .flac and being played on foobar2000. So for me, I was simply just looking for any 'differences' and 'improvements' I can notice from using the X6 vs just straight from the headphone jack off the computers.
  
 So, did I hear any difference? In short, YES. Improvements?, YES also. From the inexperienced ears of mine, I first put David Bowie's space oddity on. Listened through the X6 then back straight to the desktop, I could hear that David Bowie was whispering  six, five, four, three…on my left ears and that creepy voice of his on the right singing …check ignition and may god's love be with you… I think this fits the definition of having better/bigger sound stage. I felt there's more space between his voice, his other voice, and the instruments. More airy in the song.
  
 Then, I wanted to check for the bass! I sometimes hear people saying this and that tightens the bass, bla bla bla. So I put on Zedd's clarity, some EDM for that bass. Wow, big surprise, the difference, I was never expecting this. Tighter, punchier, more controlled. So all those people reviewing headphones, they weren't high on psychedelics, these words really describes what I heard.
  
 Then I switched to the laptop, started that off with Blondie's heart of glass, call me and some more (if you want to complaint about the song choice, start a new thread). I think the vocals popped out more, It sounded more colorful. Comparing from what I hear from the laptop's onboard, dare I say the vocals became 'juicier'? Some of the instruments retrieved to the back and some moved forward, I not fully understand when people say instruments separation.
  
 Then, last one, the biggest difference I heard all evening. I put the Cranberries's Zombie on, right after the song starts, there's the part where the guitar was playing with distortion on. It's amazing the difference it made, that guitar wasn't annoying to me anymore. I could hear the other instruments so much clearer. And yeah, the sound is 'cleaner' for sure.
  
 So definitely it made the difference in sound coming out of my computers. Again, I can't compare this to anything else. While it made a difference for me, I don’t know if that would mean anything to you. One thing for sure, my ears aren't rubbish. I feel more confident to go on and take a deeper adventure into the world of high fidelity audio. Massdrop take my money already! Will save up for the Asgard 2/modi 2 uber to use at home, the X6 will move to my desk at work once I get that Schiit together.
  
 Oh before I forgot, powerrrr! The HD 518 is 50 Ohm, so it's not hard to drive. My laptop was struggling to made the 518 reach the point of too loud to listen to. Whereas the X6 needed the volume only to be at 20-25%. Again, I can't test the power with higher impedance headphones out there.
  
 Hope this helps those looking to get this thing. Questions are welcome, though I doubt I could answer them all.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Primus2112

euljiro said:


> So, i just got this in the mail today. Ordered via Aliexpress, everything was easy and smooth. There seems to be quite a number of sellers offering the X6. I got mine here http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7855283059.html?orderId=76612193643834. I got mine after 8 days, free shipping to Korea.
> [mod snip]
> 
> Cheers.


 
 I just ordered it today! And just came here to let everyone on this thread know. Great and pleasant surprise to see your review! I appreciate it! I ordered mine from AliExpress and hopefully will arrive as soon as possible. Lol. I will also post my review and thoughts as well. Hopefully this one is the one that can power my fostex Mark3's more efficiently.


----------



## GodZeon

euljiro said:


> Hope this helps those looking to get this thing. Questions are welcome, though I doubt I could answer them all.


 
  
 Hey there, thanks for the review. I am really interested in picking one of these up.
  
 How would you describe the signal noise on these, do you hear any background noise/hiss? (especially during quiet parts of songs/when playing nothing)
  
 Also, please try listening after increasing the volume and let me know if you hear any noise.
  
 I am really sensitive to noise and want something with a noise floor as low as possible, also this is an indicator of quality.
  
 Thanks again,


----------



## Euljiro

godzeon said:


> Hey there, thanks for the review. I am really interested in picking one of these up.
> 
> How would you describe the signal noise on these, do you hear any background noise/hiss? (especially during quiet parts of songs/when playing nothing)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey, I had a good listen to it again for the hiss and hums. Used the X6 with my Senns HD 518 and Birdy's first album in FLAC. 
  
 First, I was listening with normal volume like I normally would, and don't really notice anything background noise or hiss.Then when i started to crank up the volume, I started to hear those interference noise like you mentioned.
  
 I was digging around the forum a bit about this. It seems to me that even a much more expensive unit would sometimes give you this noise and hiss when up the volume very high. So to give you a bit of perspective. The volume nob position at 7 o'clock is min volume. Max at 5 o'clock. for my normal listening and gaming it positions at about 9 o'clock (with my 50 Ohm HD 518). Watching movies I would go up to 10-11 o'clock. To enjoy EDM music I also go up to around 10-11 o'clock. Anything beyond that is just way too loud for me. And for that, I think I couldn't hear any interference noises. Especially comparing when listening directly from the notebook, I immediately feel that the hiss and hums disappeared.
  
 Still, following your recommendation, I up the volume and listening for the hiss and hums. you can start hearing the noise starting at 11 o'clock. between 11 to 1, you can hear it if you listen for it. But anything beyond that, you will hear it even if you aren't listening for it. 
  
 Then again, I have nothing else to compare with. Will higher impedance headphones minimize this? I was thinking about buying a second X6 for myself to use at the office. But thinking about it, I might get something else so I have something to compare with. I am quite happy with it nonetheless, I felt like, for normal listening the sound is quite clean. Definitely a step up from onboard sound cards. 
  
 By the way, if you have any songs you normally listen to, you can let me know, I will try to get the same music and listen again.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Primus2112

Thanks! I will be getting mine soon and will comment on any hiss and hums as well.!


----------



## Euljiro

primus2112 said:


> Thanks! I will be getting mine soon and will comment on any hiss and hums as well.!


 
  
 Oh hey, forgot. I look forward to hearing what you have to say about it.
  
 I also want to know if the X6 can power the T50rp mk3 well or not. Thinking about getting a pair in the near future.


----------



## GodZeon

euljiro said:


> Hey, I had a good listen to it again for the hiss and hums. Used the X6 with my Senns HD 518 and Birdy's first album in FLAC.
> 
> First, I was listening with normal volume like I normally would, and don't really notice anything background noise or hiss.Then when i started to crank up the volume, I started to hear those interference noise like you mentioned.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the response, after some thought I decided to order one on AE.
  
 Your results are very reasonable.
 It is true that even expensive units emit noisy interference. There are so many possible reasons for this.
  
 By the way, which input are you using? I am assuming it's the USB port. I have heard that some inputs are noisier than others.
 I wonder if coaxial or optical inputs result in altered sound in any way.


----------



## blubberschwaetz

Hey guys,
 since some days I have one of these little boxes in hand (ordered from AE). There are two things which at least in my setting causes some unsatisfaction. I am wondering if you can help me:
  
 1. I connected the DAC using coax with my TV. Cynch Output is sent to my amplifier but I found it considerable more quiet than for example my CD player. Using the output for headphone, the level is little higher but not close to CD-level.
 2. Connecting the DAC using coax with my Yamaha CDN-500 simply does not work.
  
 Any ideas / suggestions / experiences?
  
 Anyway, I bought this DAC to solve topic 1, which I already experienced with one of the generic 10€ "Digital-Coax-In-Cynch-Stereo-Out"-boxes from Amazon. As this box actually does not help, I am willing to resell it - maybe there is someone out there who would like to have it...


----------



## Primus2112

I received mine today!!! This was ordered from AliExpress on Jul. 14 2016, and received today 07/27/2016.

  

*Initial Impressions...* 
 Does it power the Fostex T50rp MkIII to a nice degree??? Short answer, sadly... not.
See my post here... http://www.head-fi.org/t/815593/fx-audio-dac-x6-initial-impressions
 In the full size amp forum.


----------



## BassDigger

primus2112 said:


> I received mine today!!! This was ordered from AliExpress on Jul. 14 2016, and received today 07/27/2016
> 
> *Initial Impressions...*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interesting feedback; I'll be trying my recently acquired X6 with the LCD2, sometime soon.
 One of the attractions, of this little piece of kit, was its quoted output power. Although I most definitely view this with skepticism, the power handling of the output op-amps used seems to be quite high.
 I'm not expecting it to 'outgun' my Gustard H10, but as long as it can do a reasonable job, for movies etc. I'll be happy.
  
 My first impressions, using the very sensitive and easy to drive Ultrasone HFI-650 (USB input; the reason why I bought it), a good clean sound, with the volume knob requiring no further than 8 O'clock. I've not noticed any background noise, but I haven't 'tested' for it (yet), either.
  
 I'll add some more impressions,.....later.
  
 P.S. Not sure why you started another thread?


----------



## Primus2112

bassdigger said:


> Interesting feedback; I'll be trying my recently acquired X6 with the LCD2, sometime soon.
> One of the attractions, of this little piece of kit, was its quoted output power. Although I most definitely view this with skepticism, the power handling of the output op-amps used seems to be quite high.
> I'm not expecting it to 'outgun' my Gustard H10, but as long as it can do a reasonable job, for movies etc. I'll be happy.
> 
> ...


 
 Cool, yea after some thought I decided to post it in the "full size amps thread" since this one is a AC powered unit.


----------



## BassDigger

Yeah; good point! Fair play, to the OP, for starting this thread (it 'tipped the balance', for me), but it looks like, for the sake of correct categories etc. (and as there's no separate wallwart power supply section), it would be better in the 'full size amps' category. Sure, with a 12v battery, it's 'portable' (You'd need big pockets! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). But I don't think that this is its normal intended usage.
 Thanks to the op, @tj28





 but I'll posting any future DAC-X6 related comments in the other thread.
  
  
 On the subject of noise: I did my simple 'background noise' test (turning the volume up high, with no media playing), and was surprised to not be able to hear anything, whatsoever (just my tinnitus). Usually, (and particularly with the Ultrasone 650, which seem to be much more sensitive than the Denon D2000 for some reason), when plugged into a dedicated amp, I'll hear a sort of hum. Not loud enough to distract, but if I turn up the volume (of the H10, or particularly the Hlly MK5), there'll be noise.
 Now, I realise that this must be, for sure, transformer hum, as both these amps have theirs built into the chassis (two, in the case of the H10). But, the X6's is external.
  
 As for other noise(s); I've not noticed anything. This, at least, suggests to me that the DAC-X6 isn't particularly sensitive to computer generated interference, via USB.
  
 See you on the other thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/815593/fx-audio-dac-x6-initial-impressions#post_12751203
  
 Cheers.


----------



## brunovw572

hi
 I am interested in buying this dac. At this moment i am using this one 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Assembled-WM8740-DIR9001-DAC-Board-Decoder-Board-/110678043419?rmvSB=true&nma=true&si=o711I6A5ma9DJqLsSUz8eQLg6oM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
  
 I will be using this dac only to be connect my computer to my amplifier. Can someone advise me if the Dac X6 will be better than the one i am using. thanks for rplying


----------



## Pow3lley

Hi All, 
Just thought I'd add my opinion, I've been collecting and chasing the hi fi dream for 30years, and over the last 18 months tried a variety of CD players where I have carried out various mods from swapping out capacitors and snipping smoothing capacitors, replacing a variety of op amps ( believe me I've trialled a lot! ( Lme 49720ha in can form is my favourite)) I had a Cd17ki, cd 63ki amongst many others before I came to a pioneer pd-s 901. Plays everything and never skips a beat, and it sounded superb with the aforementioned mods................then I bought the dac X6! Superb clarity and soundstage vocals are amazingly clean and from an inky blank silent background no mush at all, it's totally ruined my endless pursuit of CD players, that said it does benefit from a good transport. I listen through B&W P7's and rarely have the volume knob above 11 o'clock, plenty loud enough. First change I made was to replace the onboard op amp ( BB 2134pa which isn't bad ) for my preferred Lme 49720ha, for the money this dac is truly a steal. My next move is to change the power plug for a linear 12v 3amp supply to see if that brings more benefits. My amp is a modded Pm 66ki through Dynaudio speakers ( which I'd also recommend) best investment I've made for a long time.


----------



## brunovw572

Thanks for for your feedback on Dac X6. Can i use to connect to my Luxman L 85v amp and output to speakers directly as i will not use my headphone.


----------



## istinnstudio

I am also interested in this mini DAC, 
  
 First of all I would like to inform you of some reviews/mods in the japanese version, google translated links (I am not sure if noted before): 
  
 https://translate.google.gr/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=el&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Flog-yoshinon.seesaa.net%2Fcategory%2F24520056-1.html&edit-text=
  
 https://translate.google.gr/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=el&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwarp999.com%2F2016%2F08%2F16%2Ffx-audio-dac-x6jのゲイン設定%2F&edit-text=
  
 There are some obvious changes in the japanese version that I am really not able to examine as I am not an expert, maybe some one more familiar could explain that.
  
 There is a bit of talking there about op-amp replacements, I do not know witch one could be a direct replacement though without other mods.
  
 I have also noticed on the above articles, undocumented 2x jumpers that can change the behavior of the potentiometer or maybe increase the headphone amp amplification level for some probably demanding headphones, I am not sure.
  
 I will probably use it as a very basic dac connected with an amp, one person mentioned that this is an amplified pre-out, I really do not get it, my cd player for example a marantz cd 67se does have a very loud output touching 2.5V in specs. So a bit amplified in terms of voltage pre output is ok. Am I wrong? As a mutter of fact my cd player is the louder source of my system and mobile phones the quietest. The thing that it is independent of the potentiometer is an advantage.
  
 I am also not familiar of the jitter clock behavior of this device as it has a synchronous usb chipset (via).
  
 Finally, there is a mini tube buffer of this brand, tube 01, I was wondering if anyone had the chance to use them in together.


----------



## istinnstudio

brunovw572 said:


> hi
> I am interested in buying this dac. At this moment i am using this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Assembled-WM8740-DIR9001-DAC-Board-Decoder-Board-/110678043419?rmvSB=true&nma=true&si=o711I6A5ma9DJqLsSUz8eQLg6oM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> ...


 
 Probably not if you can not test both devices, but there has to be different sound character. Same price category though, more or less close I guess. You could try to change the opamp with a different brand compatible one. This could give you better results for your taste.


----------



## Grachasaurus

Can it power the HD600/HD650 sufficiently?


----------



## Euljiro

grachasaurus said:


> Can it power the HD600/HD650 sufficiently?


 
  
 Since no one is answering, I just want to start this off. I don't have the HD600 or the HD650 to test with my X6. But from what i've heard those Senns are very efficient, even though they are rated at 300ohm, most people reported that they can be 'driven' using an iPhone. Of course those cans arent being fully utilized using the iPhones but that goes to show how efficient they are. Having said all that, I tried the Philips X2s (32ohms), Senn HD518 (50ohm), and a bunch of IEMs(14-16ohms). The X6 can drive all of them with plenty of room to spare. The volume knob all the way down is at the 7olock position with max at 5olock position. I only need to go to 9-10 oclock on the IEM for a full blast, headbanging, cannot hear office noise anymore, and soon to be in the mood for the clubs kind of volume. The X2 will require pretty much the same power, at 9-10 oclock position. So based on these observations, I would assume the X6 'can' drive the HD600 lines including the HD6xx by Massdrop. Will it excel at that, i cant say. Considering the price, I have no worries recommending the X6 to anyone looking to give headphones extra power but also those looking to get better sound from their laptop or computers. The DAC is pretty good, will surely see an improvement over onboard sound of most laptops and motherboards.


----------



## Grachasaurus

euljiro said:


> Since no one is answering, I just want to start this off. I don't have the HD600 or the HD650 to test with my X6. But from what i've heard those Senns are very efficient, even though they are rated at 300ohm, most people reported that they can be 'driven' using an iPhone. Of course those cans arent being fully utilized using the iPhones but that goes to show how efficient they are. Having said all that, I tried the Philips X2s (32ohms), Senn HD518 (50ohm), and a bunch of IEMs(14-16ohms). The X6 can drive all of them with plenty of room to spare. The volume knob all the way down is at the 7olock position with max at 5olock position. I only need to go to 9-10 oclock on the IEM for a full blast, headbanging, cannot hear office noise anymore, and soon to be in the mood for the clubs kind of volume. The X2 will require pretty much the same power, at 9-10 oclock position. So based on these observations, I would assume the X6 'can' drive the HD600 lines including the HD6xx by Massdrop. Will it excel at that, i cant say. Considering the price, I have no worries recommending the X6 to anyone looking to give headphones extra power but also those looking to get better sound from their laptop or computers. The DAC is pretty good, will surely see an improvement over onboard sound of most laptops and motherboards.


 
 Thanks for the reply, but I ended up getting a SMSL SAP-II. I have an Asus DGX card in my pc so no need for a dac, and I read a review on head-fi that said the SAP-II can power the HD600 fairly well.


----------



## Euljiro

Ah yeah. If you already have a decent sound card just the amp would be best. If i didnt meed the dac i would also be looking at either the sap ii or the sap vi.


----------



## c0rp1

Really interested to know if this can actually be sufficient for the HD6xx/HD650.
  
 Anyone tried, or able to try that out?


----------



## cacahouetech

grachasaurus said:


> Can it power the HD600/HD650 sufficiently?


 
 I have no problem driving my HD650 with the FiiO K5 ( specs: 150mW/300 Ohms).
 The FX Audio X6 is given at 180mW/ 300 Ohms.
 According to the specs it is OK.
 I have ordered the X6 for that very reason.


----------



## c0rp1

cacahouetech said:


> I have no problem driving my HD650 with the FiiO K5 ( specs: 150mW/300 Ohms).
> The FX Audio X6 is given at 180mW/ 300 Ohms.
> According to the specs it is OK.
> I have ordered the X6 for that very reason.


 
 Please be sure to write some lines about it when you receive it.
  
 Actually I just realised that this is a DAC only and not a DAC/AMP. So basically I'll need an AMP as well correct?


----------



## cacahouetech

c0rp1 said:


> Actually I just realised that this is a DAC only and not a DAC/AMP. So basically I'll need an AMP as well correct?


 
 The X6 we talk about is a DAC/ Headphone amplifier capable of delivering from 90mW/600 Ohms up to 1W/16 Ohms.
 You can if you choose to, use it to feed small speakers instead of your headphones.
 If you need more power you need a bigger amp.


----------



## c0rp1

cacahouetech said:


> The X6 we talk about is a DAC/ Headphone amplifier capable of delivering from 90mW/600 Ohms up to 1W/16 Ohms.
> You can if you choose to, use it to feed small speakers instead of your headphones.
> If you need more power you need a bigger amp.


 

 Yeah, my bad ... it's a dac/amp. I read some opinions and it seems people prefer the Monoprice DAC/AMP instead cause it has more power to drive the HD650.
  
 I'm a total noob when it comes to dac/amp, so just please post your impressions when you get it and try it with your HD650.
  
 Thanks !


----------



## Euljiro

I want to add some more thoughts on the X6 after a couple of months with it.
  
 The DAC is really really good. Very clean, and quite neutral. Super low noise.
  
 But the Amp is quite poor. Just no power at all. Compared to the little portable Fiio Q1, the Q1 has more power on Low gain!
  
 The noise of the Q1 is noticeably more but all things considered (more bass from the Q1, even without bass boost on), I think the Q1 is a better buy. It's so little, it's portable, works great with my phone. I just like how my headphones and IEMs sound better with the Q1 rather than the X6. I paid around $60 for both from Aliexpress.


----------



## Riversalt

Friends.
 I came here to share with you my findings to improve the sound of the DAC-x6.
 Firstly, I must inform you that several units of the dac-x6 are coming from the factory with the defective P10 adapter, it makes the sound sound bad and with the bass loss, I changed my P10 adapter to another better one and woooo !!! Better and better definition before I forget I also connected the 12V 1A power supply to another better 2.5A quality 12v which was the best thing I did the DAC-x6 is another dac now sounding much better.
 Sorry for my bad English. I'm from Brazil.
 Then post some photos.
 Thank you


----------



## Iamvit

Thank you for posting and the pictures.
 I also wonder how did you decid that it needs 12V 2.5A not 12V 1A power? Is it safe to change power supply? Can someone enlighten me please? =)
 (I am also waiting x6 to arrive - a new experience with budget non-branded sound)


----------



## Riversalt

iamvit said:


> Thank you for posting and the pictures.
> I also wonder how did you decid that it needs 12V 2.5A not 12V 1A power? Is it safe to change power supply? Can someone enlighten me please? =)
> (I am also waiting x6 to arrive - a new experience with budget non-branded sound)


 
 Yes it is totally safe 12v 2.5A is perfect !!
 Several other buyers on Aliexpress have reported great experiences exchanging 12vv 1A x 12v 2.5A along with the 6.3mm p10 adapter.
 The original power supply is very bad, do not provide real 12v 1A.
 Sorry for my bad English.
 Thank you.


----------



## freshmind

Hi, Even with 12v 1A powers supply the X6 is quite hot. Do you think 12V 2.5A will increase the heat or did you observed any increase in temperatures of X6 ? 
  
 By the way fantastic DAC. Way better than Fiio E10k.


----------



## Riversalt

freshmind said:


> Hi, Even with 12v 1A powers supply the X6 is quite hot. Do you think 12V 2.5A will increase the heat or did you observed any increase in temperatures of X6 ?
> 
> By the way fantastic DAC. Way better than Fiio E10k.


 
 There is not any increase in temperature in my x6, even with 12v 2.5A it always cool normal.
 Yes x6 much better E10K smile.


----------



## Silent Xaxal

riversalt said:


> There is not any increase in temperature in my x6, even with 12v 2.5A it always cool normal.
> Yes x6 much better E10K smile.


 


 Small and smaller.


----------



## freshmind

riversalt said:


> There is not any increase in temperature in my x6, even with 12v 2.5A it always cool normal.
> Yes x6 much better E10K smile.


 
 Hi again,
  
 I wanna ask you about one issue that I noticed recently.
  
 When I give a little jiggle to the jack of x6, I can hear a distortion. Also the port is little loose-slack. 
  
 It reminds me the time when my motherboards jack is little defective...At that time when I jiggled/shaked the headphone jack on motherboards or turn it to left-right it was giving a some sort of distortion. Sometimes I was loosing a channel. 
  
 On fx x6 the channel seems solid and proper but same as my mobo when I turn or jiggle the jack it gives distortion. (I was never had this on Fiio) So I'm wondering if I had a defective unit. 
  
 Can you try it on yours please ? That way I can truly understand if my unit is defective or not. And I wonder if its a serious issue or not. Will it cause a problem in the future? Because when I'm not shaking the jack on x6, everything seems okay. Should I send it to RMA ?


----------



## Riversalt

freshmind said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I wanna ask you about one issue that I noticed recently.
> 
> ...


 
 Only show defect p10 jack, I already discard it and today use a new p10 jack without distortion, this was the only defect that my x6 present, poor quality of the p10 jach.


----------



## freshmind

riversalt said:


> Only show defect p10 jack, I already discard it and today use a new p10 jack without distortion, this was the only defect that my x6 present, poor quality of the p10 jach.


 
 Thank you. When you shake the jack there are no distortion, right ?


----------



## Riversalt

freshmind said:


> Thank you. When you shake the jack there are no distortion, right ?


 
 Yes.


----------



## geoxile

freshmind said:


> Hi, Even with 12v 1A powers supply the X6 is quite hot. Do you think 12V 2.5A will increase the heat or did you observed any increase in temperatures of X6 ?
> 
> By the way fantastic DAC. Way better than Fiio E10k.




Seems unlikely the amp will actually draw the 2.5A. And it seems unlikely the power supply will push that current to the amp.


----------



## istinnstudio

I have recently used this DAC, I have a USB ASIO driver modification for Windows. I have used it to solve sound crackle issues during OS operations while using foobar in a low spec machine.
 It has been tested only on win7 32bit on a 1st generation intel atom cpu. I works flawlessly in ASIO mode.
*Use at your own risk, backup, use restore points etc.*
  
 This DAC uses the VIA 1630A chipset: http://www.viatech.com/en/silicon/legacy/audio/vt1630a/
 The device id is: %USBAudioDriver.DeviceDesc%=USBAudio10,USB\VID_040D&PID_340B&REV_0010&MI_00
  
 Instructions:
  
*Download the USB32 driver version 2*  _(probably better for x64)_
  
 or
  
*http://www.audio-gd.com/USB32driver2014v3.rar**  *_(probably better for 32bit and older CPUs)_
  
 The second one, 2014v3, I think is better for low spec machines / 32bit (tested). The first includes some x64 ASIO files for better compatibility with x64, atom CPUs might have issues with them.
  
 So I suppose 2014v3 for 32bit and driverversion2 for x64 is a good start. But this is not a rule, test them both and keep the best.
  
 This driver responds to various devices from www.audio-gd.com that use VIA USB chipsets.
 You have to edit some files:
  
_You can see the changed__ lines highlighted in *bold*_. There might be some differences depending on the driver you will choose.
  
 Root folder:  file-> viaudio.ini
 replace with:
  


> [Install]
> RecordingQuality = 1
> InstallAudioDeckOnAskPath= 0
> InstallAudioDeckOnVistaOS= 1
> ...


 
  
 In \viaudusb\Driver folder
 replace every ViaUsbAudio.inf file with:
  


> [Version]
> CatalogFile=viausbaud.cat
> Signature="$CHICAGO$"
> Class=MEDIA
> ...


 
  
 Install as usual, reboot, enjoy
  
 reference:
 http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN_2.htm
http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/dac/USB32/USB32EN.htm


----------



## concord72

What do you guys think is better, this or the SMSL M3?


----------



## c0rp1

concord72 said:


> What do you guys think is better, this or the SMSL M3?


 
 I'm also thinking about getting either the SMSL M3, SMSL SD793-II or the FX-Audio X6 for the HD650. Would love to hear some thoughts about these...


----------



## Riversalt

c0rp1 said:


> I'm also thinking about getting either the SMSL M3, SMSL SD793-II or the FX-Audio X6 for the HD650. Would love to hear some thoughts about these...


 
 I would not recommend any of these dac amp to use with the HD650.
 Will lack strength, dynamics in the sound, recommend the double Schiit Modi + Magni top price in the classified used or Ebay.
 X6 is good until HD598 but lacks breath, strength for HD6xx.
 I recently sold my dac x6 and I'm hoping to get the Schiit Modi 2 + Vali.


----------



## concord72

riversalt said:


> I would not recommend any of these dac amp to use with the HD650.
> Will lack strength, dynamics in the sound, recommend the double Schiit Modi + Magni top price in the classified used or Ebay.
> X6 is good until HD598 but lacks breath, strength for HD6xx.
> I recently sold my dac x6 and I'm hoping to get the Schiit Modi 2 + Vali.


 
 What about for the Superlux 681, wud the X6 or M3 be better? Not planning on upgrading past the 681.


----------



## Riversalt

concord72 said:


> What about for the Superlux 681, wud the X6 or M3 be better? Not planning on upgrading past the 681.


 
 Wow !!
 Very good for these


----------



## istinnstudio

In my opinion this unit sounds better as a line out dac than a headphone amplifier. I think although it sounds clear and detailed, more or less it lacks power on low frequencies. As a standalone dac connected to a tube buffer can sound really good for the price. Very pleased with the sound. This is the way I use it so my quick headphone sound test may be subjective, anyway I prefer the headphone amp sound of Emu 1616m sound card (same chip cs4398, totaly different price level).

I had noticed that some units include different parts especially on capacitors. There are 6 capacitors in the main board, the bigger ones, my unit has 6x330uf 35v while othes might have 390uf 16v or 470uf 16v as advertised. I do not know if those capacitors affect the headphone or line out or both.


----------



## GouryellaIV

How do this sound with a 16 ohm headphones?


----------



## freshmind

I wonder if anyone know what op-amps will be compatible with X6... It has opa2134 in stock.
  
 I would like to change and try diffrent opamps to test sound signature in different ways. It can be changed very easly, but I don't know what are the requirements... to work properly.


----------



## Mipaw

istinnstudio said:


> In my opinion this unit sounds better as a line out dac than a headphone amplifier. I think although it sounds clear and detailed, more or less it lacks power on low frequencies. As a standalone dac connected to a tube buffer can sound really good for the price. Very pleased with the sound. This is the way I use it so my quick headphone sound test may be subjective, anyway I prefer the headphone amp sound of Emu 1616m sound card (same chip cs4398, totaly different price level).
> 
> I had noticed that some units include different parts especially on capacitors. There are 6 capacitors in the main board, the bigger ones, my unit has 6x330uf 35v while othes might have 390uf 16v or 470uf 16v as advertised. I do not know if those capacitors affect the headphone or line out or both.


 
 Are you saying the RCA output on the back is a line out? meaning the volume knob on the front panel will not have effect?


----------



## istinnstudio

Yes, volume is only for headphone amp. Line out has not volume control, this is ok i guess, like many other sound sources. But it can be controled either by foobar, the tube buffer or the main amp.


----------



## istinnstudio

I think there are 2 opamps, one for the headphone and the other for the line out. The one that can be changed is the op2134 that belongs to the line out signal if i am right. This one can sound really good but that depends highly on your setup and taste


----------



## Mipaw

istinnstudio said:


> Yes, volume is only for headphone amp. Line out has not volume control, this is ok i guess, like many other sound sources. But it can be controled either by foobar, the tube buffer or the main amp.


 
 Oh actually that's even better for my taste. So I don't need to worry about how to properly tune the dac volume when paired with additional amp.
 For some reason I always thought the RCA output on the back of DAC-X6 is pre-amp. Obviously, I haven't try it out just yet because I'm waiting for my LD MK3 to arrive.


----------



## Razornova

Would this be worth buying if I only intend to use it as a DAC for my laptop? Will be feeding it to an try level tube amp: Bravo Audio Ocean I recently received as a gift.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/bravo-audio-ocean


----------



## Riversalt

razornova said:


> Would this be worth buying if I only intend to use it as a DAC for my laptop? Will be feeding it to an try level tube amp: Bravo Audio Ocean I recently received as a gift.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/bravo-audio-ocean


 
 Only dac, you make the best use of the value with muse dac, look feedback from buyers.
  
  
https://www.amazon.com/USB-DAC-PCM2704-Optical-Converter/dp/B0093KZTEA


----------



## Razornova

riversalt said:


> Only dac, you make the best use of the value with muse dac, look feedback from buyers.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/USB-DAC-PCM2704-Optical-Converter/dp/B0093KZTEA



Thanks for the suggestion. I was initially looking at the hifimediy Sabre 9018 DAC. The muse is about 1/3 the price, are they comparable?


----------



## Riversalt

razornova said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I was initially looking at the hifimediy Sabre 9018 DAC. The muse is about 1/3 the price, are they comparable?


 
 Not to know, but according to feedback from Muse buyers very satisfied for such low value $$, I bought a Muse amazon unit waiting to arrive.


----------



## istinnstudio

Quote:


riversalt said:


> Not to know, but according to feedback from Muse buyers very satisfied for such low value $$, I bought a Muse amazon unit waiting to arrive.


 
 This is a very different device with probably different sound.


----------



## istinnstudio

In my point of view and as others say, x6 has a sound character on the bright/transparent side. This can irritate some ears. But combined with a tube buffer it can reveal musicality in a very "hi fidelity" warm way. There are also options of tube emulation, through VST fx plugins in foobar.
 It could fit then on systems with already deep bass capabilities very efficiently with good control.
  
 So, I like the sound of this device (as a DAC), it is a good source for further improvements. For me it could be useful to have a close to "natural" source and then try to "warm" it.
 It also works very efficiently with ASIO drivers I have posted previously, never dropped a sound, very good cpu management, tested for days.


----------



## Riversalt

istinnstudio said:


> In my point of view and as others say, x6 has a sound character on the bright/transparent side. This can irritate some ears. But combined with a tube buffer it can reveal musicality in a very "hi fidelity" warm way. There are also options of tube emulation, through VST fx plugins in foobar.
> It could fit then on systems with already deep bass capabilities very efficiently with good control.
> 
> So, I like the sound of this device (as a DAC), it is a good source for further improvements. For me it could be useful to have a close to "natural" source and then try to "warm" it.
> It also works very efficiently with ASIO drivers I have posted previously, never dropped a sound, very good cpu management, tested for days.


 
 Has link Asio drives for x6?


----------



## istinnstudio

For the ASIO DRIVER. Take a look at a previous post http://www.head-fi.org/t/809203/fx-audio-dac-x6-2016-release-potential-sub-100-king/45#post_13063331
Currently you have to edit some files, this is a mod of a driver that belongs to a different machine with similar usb hardware. I could upload a modded version, but it seems there might be different results for different operating systems. So it is better to edit the files by yourself by following my instructions and select the version that behaves better after testing





riversalt said:


> Has link Asio drives for x6?


.

In my case asio is better on cpu managenent than wasapi @ WIN7 x32. For x64 could be better to use the latest, not tested on x64 but was not so good on a 32bit atom cpu.


----------



## Razornova

istinnstudio said:


> In my point of view and as others say, x6 has a sound character on the bright/transparent side. This can irritate some ears. But combined with a tube buffer it can reveal musicality in a very "hi fidelity" warm way. There are also options of tube emulation, through VST fx plugins in foobar.
> It could fit then on systems with already deep bass capabilities very efficiently with good control.
> 
> So, I like the sound of this device (as a DAC), it is a good source for further improvements. For me it could be useful to have a close to "natural" source and then try to "warm" it.
> It also works very efficiently with ASIO drivers I have posted previously, never dropped a sound, very good cpu management, tested for days.


 
  
 As someone new, I've always assumed too much brightness -> fatigue? Still searching for a safe/versatile DAC for my Bravo Audio Ocean, would you recommend the X6?


----------



## istinnstudio

I am not sure I can give you such an advice because I have only line out use of it and headphones are outside of thisssignal path path except if i will choose to use the main amp head output. I would recommend headphones in the "basshead" area to be able to represent some additional vibrative bass to balance the rest of the frequencies that are being over projected. But that is just an assumption not a proposition.

But for a system with already overwhelming bass in hardware or your room or both... like mine, it could give useful and clean sounding low freq control. A good upgrade from the notebook line out, in this case.


----------



## WindowsX

If you adjuat voltage output to 8.0V, it'll give you fuller body of dynamics with better linearity. I also replaced input/coupling capacitors with better ones used in highend brands. It sounds fabulous.


----------



## Razornova

windowsx said:


> If you adjuat voltage output to 8.0V, it'll give you fuller body of dynamics with better linearity. I also replaced input/coupling capacitors with better ones used in highend brands. It sounds fabulous.




So electronics noob here. Do any of those mods require soldering?


----------



## istinnstudio

windowsx said:


> If you adjuat voltage output to 8.0V, it'll give you fuller body of dynamics with better linearity. I also replaced input/coupling capacitors with better ones used in highend brands. It sounds fabulous.



 


I think we are lucky to find someone who more or less can identify the internal structure of the device. it could be a step forward if WindowsX could share more info about his mod and other details. For example:
Is this mod "talks" to the head amp or could be also a benefit for the line out signal? 

input/coupling capacitors: where are they exactly? specs? What the 8V means for the sound quality and what was the value before?


----------



## WindowsX

razornova said:


> So electronics noob here. Do any of those mods require soldering?


 
  
 You can bias 8V regulator output from tilting pot clockwise a little more. I recommend to use volt meter to get the right result. For replacing capacitors, it requires soldering.


----------



## WindowsX

istinnstudio said:


> windowsx said:
> 
> 
> > If you adjuat voltage output to 8.0V, it'll give you fuller body of dynamics with better linearity. I also replaced input/coupling capacitors with better ones used in highend brands. It sounds fabulous.
> ...


 
  
 To be honest, I don't really much about electronic engineering myself. Even my friend who's electronic engineer helping me in supervising a few projects was against the idea of moving the pot randomly. But I think moving a little should work because voltage swing shouldn't change drastically from little tilt and it worked without frying this unit. We measured later and found LM317 was feeding 9V before. It seems to be too strong for OPA2134PA+OP275 so I toned it down a little to 8V instead to get better linearity.
  
 By the way, I was asked from fellow budget audiophiles to do some small mods in Thailand. I didn't even change any opamp yet and it's already so good because base ones are naturally picked.
  
 I think I could go a few extra miles for this to be the next Zhaolu DAC/Amp that can be modded for drastic improvements. I haven't tried yet. I think it's possible considering from parts and design. I also modded a few highend Esoteric/Emm Labs model before and this ones has potentials for its price.
  
 Regards,
 Keetakawee


----------



## istinnstudio

windowsx said:


> We measured later and found LM317 was feeding 9V before. It seems to be too strong for OPA2134PA+OP275 so I toned it down a little to 8V instead to get better linearity.


 
  
 This is a good explanation. Thanks for your findings. I might try it. But I do not use the head amp, I use only the line out dac, I guess this voltage regulator serves both signal paths, can you confirm this????. Could this voltage reduction be a benefit for line out? Any possible drawbacks?
  
 OP275 and OPA2134PA, can you figure out if those parts are participate to the line out signal path?
 Can you point to the capacitors you have changed? just describe the place and specs.
 Do you know the role of the 6 main capacitors in the center of the board? I have seen different types and different brands of those ranging from 470uf/16V to 390uF/330uF/25V.


----------



## WindowsX

istinnstudio said:


> This is a good explanation. Thanks for your findings. I might try it. But I do not use the head amp, I use only the line out dac, I guess this voltage regulator serves both signal paths, can you confirm this????. Could this voltage reduction be a benefit for line out? Any possible drawbacks?
> 
> OP275 and OPA2134PA, can you figure out if those parts are participate to the line out signal path?
> Can you point to the capacitors you have changed? just describe the place and specs.
> Do you know the role of the 6 main capacitors in the center of the board? I have seen different types and different brands of those ranging from 470uf/16V to 390uF/330uF/25V.


 
  
 I think LM317 affects both signal paths. I'm currently busy with other audio projects right now so maybe you can send me PM or email and I'll reply you when I have time later.
  
 Regards,
 Keetakawee


----------



## spiritofjerry

> On the subject of noise: I did my simple 'background noise' test (turning the volume up high, with no media playing), and was surprised to not be able to hear anything, whatsoever (just my tinnitus). Usually, (and particularly with the Ultrasone 650, which seem to be much more sensitive than the Denon D2000 for some reason), when plugged into a dedicated amp, I'll hear a sort of hum. Not loud enough to distract, but if I turn up the volume (of the H10, or particularly the Hlly MK5), there'll be noise.
> Now, I realise that this must be, for sure, transformer hum, as both these amps have theirs built into the chassis (two, in the case of the H10). But, the X6's is external.
> 
> As for other noise(s); I've not noticed anything. This, at least, suggests to me that the DAC-X6 isn't particularly sensitive to computer generated interference, via USB.


 
  
 The reason you are not hearing noise at all when nothing is playing is that the chip is muted when no audio is present. The green "lock" LED will be off when nothing is playing. 
  
 (Retracted my statement about hearing hiss. Turns out it was from the recording itself).


----------



## Eujin

Hi, could you please show(on picture) which capacitors you replaced? 
 I set 8V but nothing changed.
  


windowsx said:


> If you adjuat voltage output to 8.0V, it'll give you fuller body of dynamics with better linearity. I also replaced input/coupling capacitors with better ones used in highend brands. It sounds fabulous.


----------



## WindowsX

eujin said:


>


 
  
 Some small values Elna caps. I'd like to replace all but there's budget limitations for that.
  
 Regards,
 Keetakawee


----------



## Eujin

windowsx said:


> Some small values Elna caps. I'd like to replace all but there's budget limitations for that.
> 
> Regards,
> Keetakawee


 
 Thx for the answer.
 I think it's fake chinese ELNA, not Japan. 6 big looks like true Panasonic FC.
 I have problem in some songs with low frequencies (bass, drums) when the volume is above than 50% , It sounds like a cheap acoustic. first I want to change small elna.


----------



## iMongui

Hi guys !
  
 This is my first post and want to ask about this dac/amp. 2 days ago I bought 2 monitor speakers (Edifier R1280T) and I want to know if with this dac/amp I will notice some upgrade on sound. I tried plugging to my iMac and play some music and then with my Fiio X3II and I noticed the sound improved in some way.. So, this is the correct product for me?
  
 Cheers guys


----------



## Eujin

imongui said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> This is my first post and want to ask about this dac/amp. 2 days ago I bought 2 monitor speakers (Edifier R1280T) and I want to know if with this dac/amp I will notice some upgrade on sound. I tried plugging to my iMac and play some music and then with my Fiio X3II and I noticed the sound improved in some way.. So, this is the correct product for me?
> 
> Cheers guys


 
 Hi, 
 How do you want to connect speakers? Dac x6  - headphones dac/amp. If you want dac+amp u should use 6.3 jack. Line out only dac, additional amp is required.


----------



## istinnstudio

imongui said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> This is my first post and want to ask about this dac/amp. 2 days ago I bought 2 monitor speakers (Edifier R1280T) and I want to know if with this dac/amp I will notice some upgrade on sound. I tried plugging to my iMac and play some music and then with my Fiio X3II and I noticed the sound improved in some way.. So, this is the correct product for me?
> 
> Cheers guys



Those are active small speakers about 2x20w rms. So simple rca i/o and you have sound. X6 as a dac only. If you like the sound... You are more than ok. Check if you need eq for your room and check the position of the speakers and see if you can improve some details depending on your taste and sound material. I am not sure if those speakers can reveal much more than this dac can but i guess not...so finetune with eq.


----------



## istinnstudio

If you can use foobar2000 and vst i will propose PTEq-X Vintage Tube Equalizer from http://www.igniteamps.com/en/audio-plug-ins

It will add a bit of tube color also. Freeware, top sound.


----------



## iMongui

Like I said, I tried with my Fiio X3II and the sound improves in some way.. But if I use the Out line and its not amp.. I don't want to use the front connection for speakers u.u


----------



## istinnstudio

I thought you have the x6. Any way, use only a line output for active speakers or amp. Headphone amp is designed  for different ohm resistance. If your device has not that "line out" mode then you have to live with more or less some times asthenic sound and correct it if the amp device has the power to do it, but this will always be a quality down fall.
 Your active speakers need a line out to be fed correctly with proper voltage, same thing applies to amp/passive speaker...
  
  
 http://www.fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=40780


----------



## istinnstudio

eujin said:


> Thx for the answer.
> I think it's fake chinese ELNA, not Japan. 6 big looks like true Panasonic FC.
> I have problem in some songs with low frequencies (bass, drums) when the volume is above than 50% , It sounds like a cheap acoustic. first I want to change small elna.


 
  
 6 big capacitors differs considerably @ brand and capacitance level from unit to unit, I do not know the impact of them to the sound. I am not sure about the fakes or whatever quality small ones have, Maybe someone could give a detailed review and point the most significant parts of the signal path that offer sensible improvement.
  
 For me there has to be a separation on the "line out" signal path and the head amplifier out, so if anyone wants to improve the one or the other to be sure that there will be a logical improvement.
  
 As for the "low" end @ headphone amp you could try the included "jumpers hack" that amplifies the signal much more, but be careful at some probably low impedance or sensitive head speakers. This will give more power not necessarily improve low end, but worth to try.


----------



## nelson996

Is it possible to use this unit with Linux? Thanks.


----------



## istinnstudio

nelson996 said:


> Is it possible to use this unit with Linux? Thanks.


 
 Yes, it works, tested (ALSA: USB-audio "FX-AUDIO-DAC-X6"). It reports suround sound capabilities but this is not used here. Just use default stereo. Pulse audio and jack should work also, not tested.


----------



## Tzuky

Whats up guys... I made an account here to be able to join this conversation lol. So here is my experience with this device... It is pretty good out of the box (I'm using i as a dac) but I made some modifications.. The last one just now. And as far as I can tell(hear) I could not ask for more for that price. First I replaced the OPA2134 with OPA2604 (more laid back sound), then I replaced the 470 uf caps with Nichicon KA 1000 uf, the 100 uf Lelon caps with Nichicon KA 100 us, and the fake Elna 10 uf with Nichicon ES Muse bipolar caps. I do think it sound even cleaner and more musical if that makes sense.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Tzuky

The 4.7 "Elna" still need replacement but I am still to pick a cap to replace it with.


----------



## istinnstudio

very nice Tzuky, thanks for sharing. Do you think there is a difference by using only those capacitors?
 By changing op amp you have different sound character. I guess this depends on your taste and your amp setup/room. So if you get better sound this is great for you, but will not be for everyone I guess.
  
 The "unknown" quality of stock capacitors used in this device could be a drawback, so changing those with "high quality" could make a difference. Can you note this difference by using back the stock 2134? Do you know if this capacitors replacement mod could affect both rca output and/or head-amp?


----------



## istinnstudio

I also know that bigger capacitors (capacitance)  than expected sometimes can kill peripheral components, I do not know if this is a case here. This goes to 6x1000uf instead of 6x470uf (or 6x330uf for some)


----------



## Tzuky

I'll check the performance with the 2134 with the new capacitors but I am not sure that I'll be able to define the difference since I changed the opamp 3 days ago and... Might give false judgement. As for the big capacitors... They are the main ones used after the power supply and i read in an article that these ones are used to source energy for the whole system so basically it said that "the biggher the better" google "doing your own dac mods" you it will probably be the first article that shows.. And about the caps I find it cleaner with the new ones.. Also i would mention that with the stock 470 caps the headphone amp was unusable (metalic sounding distortion in the low end) now that is fixed with the 1000caps.


----------



## istinnstudio

tzuky said:


> ... Also i would mention that with the stock 470 caps the headphone amp was unusable (metalic sounding distortion in the low end) now that is fixed with the 1000caps.



 

I agree, I have noticed the same, underpowered low end @ head amp but this is not so present @ rca output witch I prefer in terms of sound quality, but for my setup of course.

Thanks for the clarifications and findings.
But for now I personally use only rca output, do you think this will affect this sound path also? or it is intended to head amp only?


----------



## Tzuky

RCA also for sure. I too use it as a dac for my reciever... And If I need headphones I plug em in my reciever not the Fx-audio. So all my sound quality gain comments are indeed about the line out (RCA)


----------



## istinnstudio

As for the bigger capacitance there might be a good test here, but I have been told, even if bigger is the better especially for low end, there are cases that this can damage the circuit, I have seen this for normal amplifiers (not low wattage like this one).


----------



## Tzuky

Ah forgot to mention one more thing lol. About 3 days after I got the Fx-Audio DAC, I changed the Power supply with Yamaha - PA150 - 12v 1.5A.. For me it did not made any change in sound but when I opend the one that came with the device I found it was so badly made so I just dont feel comfortable leaving it plugged inl when I'm not home.. Fire hazard if you ask me...


----------



## Tzuky

Hmm I'll see about the capacitors... Time will tell  lets hope it will be OK


----------



## istinnstudio

tzuky said:


> RCA also for sure. I too use it as a dac for my reciever... And If I need headphones I plug em in my reciever not the Fx-audio. So all my sound quality gain comments are indeed about the line out (RCA)


 
 Thanks!!! I would like to do the same mod if it will be on the safe side...
 I have also changed the PSU with a better one.


----------



## Tzuky

You can always replace the caps with better quality one and the same Uf.. I believe there is no risk in that if you are ok with soldering. Happy modding


----------



## istinnstudio

tzuky said:


> You can always replace the caps with better quality one and the same Uf.. I believe there is no risk in that if you are ok with soldering. Happy modding


 
  
 the double capacitance could be the one that solves the low end issue. Quality is an other parameter. we will see... keep us updated on your mod... maybe someone with technical skills could answer it for sure, maybe you have discovered a good, safe mod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  6x330uf (mine) to 6x1000uf is about the triple capacitance, so maybe the psu has to be better than 1A in that case, I do not know, but I use a 3A anyway from an external high quality hard disk drive. And if you say the low end is better, there has to be more power on those capacitors, and because rca is a constant valued amp you are ok. But with dac's internal head-amp there could be issues on high amplification loads... Just a guess


----------



## Tzuky

I see your point.. anyways I am an optimist


----------



## istinnstudio




----------



## istinnstudio

tzuky said:


> ...then I replaced the 470 uf caps with Nichicon KA 1000 uf, the 100 uf Lelon caps with Nichicon KA 100 us, and the fake Elna 10 uf with Nichicon ES Muse bipolar caps.




The specs: 6x1000uf @ 16v; But why have you used polarised for the other 2 capacitors? Is there a reason for this choice? Is the original bipolar?


----------



## Tzuky

All the capacitors are polarized, except the 10 uf. They are Bi-Polar... ordered by mistake to be honest but there is no problem using Bi-Polar capacitor in the place of Polarized one.. in some cases they might perform worse than Polarized but in this case I think it sounds great... Plus that they are Nichicon MUSE series... designed for hi grade audio so no issue there. BTW your dac has 330 UF main caps... the japanese version has 680 uf Rubycon caps... If you are about to change yours I am pretty sure you can go higher than 470 UF with no issues. (it is the same devices manufactured with different components... chinese quality we all know how it is... they use whatever works...lol)


----------



## istinnstudio

A ok, i see. I would like to go as far as you did @ 1000uf, anyway i use it only as dac. So I will try to find some good replacements like you did and avoid the fakes. The nichicon you have chosen is a good choice as far as i can see.

Can you point all the voltages on all those capacitors, so we have a full description?


----------



## Tzuky

1000 ones are 16v, theother ones are 25v. 16v or higher is perfectly fine. Just keep in mind thr size. If you are from europe I recommend tme.eu they are the biggest electrical components supplier for europe so no fakes there.


----------



## Tzuky

TME stands for Transfer Multisort Electronics. They are located in Poland


----------



## istinnstudio

Thanks!


----------



## bravomail

Hi everyone.
 I bought cheap 12V 4/5/6A power supply - 7.50 on amazon. I used it to power my FX Audio X6 DAC/Amp. It works perfectly. Now I can power some better headphones like AKG K7XX.
 Also better power comes thru line out to power subwoofer and speaker amp.


----------



## Eujin

Hi, 
 I do not think that replace 470->1000 will be useful. It's need olny to TPA6120 AMP (VCC+/-) . You can relace it and check it via multimeter (with cap check function) and then replace it back if it normal. 
 I dont understand how you put 1000mf , its size 25 mm , but max size 18 mm. 
 I just replaced 4.7->10 ,10->22 and 100->100 (all ELNA SILMIC II)
 What better OPA2134 or OPA2604 ? Its really good question if you wanna holywar )) One say that 2134 sounds warmer and other 2604 sounds clearly. First you can do - replace 2134 and check sound 
 Sorry for my english.


----------



## istinnstudio

eujin said:


> Hi,
> I do not think that replace 470->1000 will be useful. It's need olny to TPA6120 AMP (VCC+/-) . You can relace it and check it via multimeter (with cap check function) and then replace it back if it normal.
> I dont understand how you put 1000mf , its size 25 mm , but max size 18 mm.
> I just replaced 4.7->10 ,10->22 and 100->100 (all ELNA SILMIC II)
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your findings, *are you sure those capacitors are involved only on the headphone amplifier stage?* This is a very important detail.
 I think the capacitors used in the mod above are type "nichicon KA" (audio grade) 16v 1000uf, their dimensions is 10mm x 16mm.
 I have also read that the "2134 sounds warmer and other 2604 sounds transparent" and also that the 2604 might have issues with low voltage. But at this level, the final conclusion or choice has to take care the personal musical choices, the other parts/components of the system, the room etc. I would personally keep it and start some small improvements as you did.


----------



## istinnstudio

re-posting this link (japanese version modifications translated):
  
 https://translate.google.gr/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=el&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Flog-yoshinon.seesaa.net%2Fcategory%2F24520056-1.html&edit-text=


----------



## Tzuky

Interesting.. By the way I got the OPA2134 back in... I thi k thatthe OPA2604 distorts dueto low voltage... As for the 470 vs 1000 I can clearly see tha path after the on/off switch so I am pretty sure that they are used for power supply probably both the headphone amp and the line level RCA... This is just guessing. Eujin thank you for the input! In the future I might try one more op amp... The LM4562.. Itis really cheap so no harm to try..


----------



## istinnstudio

... Op Amps: Myths & Facts
  
 http://nwavguy.blogspot.gr/2011/08/op-amps-myths-facts.html


----------



## Tzuky

I have read it... well not the full article.. I know I am doing stupid things with the op-amps but still In comparison there is a major difference between opa2134 and opa 2604 in some departments.. one being stereo separation.. the 2604 reproduces the recording much better sepperating L and R channel... the 2134 not so much.. so there are some difference in opamps the problem is puting one in the place of other does not guarantie any gain inquality because the board is made for the other one.. on the other hand I`m pretty sure that the chinese guys have put this DAC together to work well enough.. and I seriously dough that they have done many measurements... or more like try to use chips that peole think are good.. and make `em work.. in this case with FX-Audio they have made a good sounding dac with not so much good sounding headphone amp.. probably by mistake... combining parts.. and copy other companys board layout.. soo.. no harm to try some other chips if they are also cheap... to see what will happen lol


----------



## istinnstudio

do not worry... experiments are cool... I wish sometimes I had the knowledge and equipment to do so...
 for this specific device.. I use  their tube buffer, it is relatively cheap and might give you some missing "mojo" in a more delicate and safe way than changing the op-amp. It is called fx-audio tube-01.
 After this one, I use some additional software effects that sound great ...
 I use foobar2000 with some brilliant free vst plugins as dsp effects, only pc/windows.


----------



## istinnstudio

I would like to sum up the possible improvements, so here are some questions to organize this effort :
  
  
 can you post a table/list of all the electrolyte capacitors that can be changed, so all of them will be noted?
 can we point the audio path that is related with them? RCA and/or Head-amp? Can we use bigger capacitance? (tested or not)
 other ideas


----------



## Tzuky

To be honest I have no idea... That is why I changed the capacitors with the same values as the one originally used, hoping to gain something with the use of better components (as for the 1000 uf caps I used `em because I was certen that they are for power supply but that was a guess.. I am nowhere near 100% sure.. so if the do good or bad time will tell) I do think that the DAC now sounds cleaner but the difference is not much and to be 100% hones there might be some "placebo" effect.. you know when people tink that is better so they "hear" it sounds better... buy any means I do think that at least the effect will be keeping this thing alive in the future because the capacitors with questionable quality and brand (fakes probably?) might fail at any time... If you got fine tip soldering iron... (if not you can get one for less than 10$... 40 Watt is more than enough) check out some tutorials online about soldering and start modding.. it is fun job at least for me. Just be careful with the Iron and you will be fine...


----------



## Tzuky

I have checked the Tube 01.. looks cool but for now I`ll try not to spend any more money because I already spent the price of the DAC on cables upgrade capacitors and power supply lol.. so now it costs me about 100$ with all the upgrades...


----------



## Eujin

Hi,
 90% that the big caps only for AMP (3 for the left channel and 3 for the right). CS4398 use 10mf. 
 I found only one varient - Panasonic Caps , its < 18 mm. Elna and Nichicon > 20mm and you can't close the case. 
 CS4398 good DAC but only if use good analog base (i mean caps, resistors, trans and ets). So first you cand do - remove all small caps and use Elna or Nichicon. I check all caps and its no good. Inaccuracy (error) 10-15% it's to big for audio.
 Second part - check voltage on OPA2134 and TAP6120 on the both channels shold be near 9V. Use blue resistor to tune second channel like first. Spin gently and carefully.
 Also you can try to change 2134 to analog to find "own your sound" but ... Read the conclusions next ...
 In sum : its a chip Chinese DAC/AMP which is a clone of japanese DAC-X6j . If there is no fault it sounds better then Creative X-Fi HD and Asus Xonar U7 which coast twice as much. So ... do not pay a lot of money to upgrade this device.


----------



## istinnstudio

Useful information Eujin. Only Tzuky can confirm if the case can close ok with those nichicon ka capacitors.


----------



## Tzuky

eujin said:


> Hi,
> 90% that the big caps only for AMP (3 for the left channel and 3 for the right). CS4398 use 10mf.
> I found only one varient - Panasonic Caps , its < 18 mm. Elna and Nichicon > 20mm and you can't close the case.
> CS4398 good DAC but only if use good analog base (i mean caps, resistors, trans and ets). So first you cand do - remove all small caps and use Elna or Nichicon. I check all caps and its no good. Inaccuracy (error) 10-15% it's to big for audio.
> ...


 

 Thank you for your input! My device closes perfectly... and on the headphone amp note... I guess I have made "estetic" upgrade with these capacitors because I dont use the AMP  anyways you are right, this thing sounds very good for the price!


----------



## bfhyan

I have purchased one 2 weeks ago from Aliexpress, but it has not arrived yet.Probably will take like 2 months as usual...
  
 I'm new to the audiophile world, bought my HD598 like a month ago and wanted to try out a DAC. My other two options were Fiio E10k and SMSL M3, but those 2 were quite more expensive than the X6, so I decided to give it a try. Some friends of mine told me that the Power Source that comes with it is pretty bad, and that with a better one the amplification could get a lot better, anyone has any thought on this?
 And was my choice good, considering I paid 54 dollars for it?


----------



## GouryellaIV

bfhyan said:


> I have purchased one 2 weeks ago from Aliexpress, but it has not arrived yet.Probably will take like 2 months as usual...
> 
> I'm new to the audiophile world, bought my HD598 like a month ago and wanted to try out a DAC. My other two options were Fiio E10k and SMSL M3, but those 2 were quite more expensive than the X6, so I decided to give it a try. Some friends of mine told me that the Power Source that comes with it is pretty bad, and that with a better one the amplification could get a lot better, anyone has any thought on this?
> And was my choice good, considering I paid 54 dollars for it?


 
 did you choose ePacket as shipping method? its usually free for the X6 for many sellers, its supposed to take at least 2 weeks or less


----------



## bfhyan

The time it takes to arrives is usually 2 weeks to a month.
 But the custom service here is very slow, sometimes the products stays there for 1-2 months...


----------



## Tzuky

Eujin do you have an idea, are the 4.7 uf capacitors in the line level (RCA) signal path? I just received the new ones and will change them in few hours but I am not actualy sure will they do something for the DAC or only the AMP? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Tzuky

GouryellaIV itis a good device.. Better DAC than headphone AMP in my opinion but good nevertheless.


----------



## Tzuky

Final upgrade.. 4.7 uf capacitors replaced with Nichicon FW series... Nothing special but still bette then the original... Not sure if I find a difference in audio lol... Anyways finnished the plan! Cheers!


----------



## Eujin

Tzuky, all caps on the your pic just for amp chain. But as you can remember we have OPA2134 that give "color" (i mean warm sound) befor AMP and 4,7 and 10 caps can do any affect. But I changed 4.7 -> 10 and 10->22 like on a japan version (dac-x6j). I try to find any  schematics with OPA2134 and 4.7 caps and a can't do it. IMHO you can use 4.7 and 10 caps but if you have any time and 10 and 22 (datasheet recommendation)caps try to change it. The most difficult-  is to feel the difference "before" and "after" . 
 Any new idea for people who want to somthing chage  Change op275 to LME49720.


----------



## Tzuky

Thank you Eujin, you are correct for the difficult of finding "before" "after" sound... For now I will ceep this configuration.. In the futureI might take your advice and change some off these capacitors for a bit bigger ones as you did. And for the record i could notfind any schematic eather... At least we know with upgrading capacitors the device will live longer than with the cheap and probably fake original capacitors


----------



## whitexp

```
[color=rgb(33, 33, 33)]  [/color]
```
  
  
 hi 
 Could one please kindly tell a list of capacitors that can be exchanged and which capacitors to buy?


----------



## Tzuky

If you check previous posts of mine and you will see what I changed and with whatI changed it with. No point of repeating myself


----------



## whitexp

tzuky said:


> Final upgrade.. 4.7 uf capacitors replaced with Nichicon FW series... Nothing special but still bette then the original... Not sure if I find a difference in audio lol... Anyways finnished the plan! Cheers!


 
  
  
 hi is possible use 4.735v or not ? 
 thanks


----------



## Tzuky

"4.735v" voltage? I dont understand the question


----------



## castaway1

i think he mean 4.7uF 35V but im not sure


----------



## bfhyan

Hello there.
 My X6 arrives today, will test it when I get home at night.
  
 Saw you guys changing the inside components, can you tell me the reason?
 Also, the power source that comes with it is very bad isn't it?


----------



## castaway1

bfhyan said:


> Hello there.
> My X6 arrives today, will test it when I get home at night.
> 
> Saw you guys changing the inside components, can you tell me the reason?
> Also, the power source that comes with it is very bad isn't it?


 
 did you ordered from AE?im about to buy one too. Can you let me know what you think? first impressions  
 they tinkering with capacitors for better sound maybe lowering noise.


----------



## Tzuky

bfhyan said:


> Hello there.
> My X6 arrives today, will test it when I get home at night.
> 
> Saw you guys changing the inside components, can you tell me the reason?
> Also, the power source that comes with it is very bad isn't it?



The power sopply works... But if you ask me it isso badly made that I personaly do not feel comfortable to keep it plugged all the time for safety reasons.... The inside "branded" capacitora are fake in my opinion so that is why I replaced mine... I do believe it sounds cleaner now...but that might be placebo lol. The operational amplifier I changed because I wanted more warm sound... So in general thats it from me  if you have a place where you can get good quality capacitors and like DIY jobs... It is fun upgrade.


----------



## bfhyan

Is it normal to not like the sound of this? Like, this is the second CS4398 that I don't like. First it was the Xduoo X3, now this.
 Srsly, I like my mobo sound more than this...


----------



## Tzuky

Depending on your speaker setup, you might find it bright sounding... My speakers are very warm sounding and I still replaced the opamp with OPA2604 to make it sound warm... I do think that makes more difference than the DAC chip itself.


----------



## Tzuky

Forgot to ask you are talking about the dac or the headphone amp? I dont like the headphone amp part... I have one of these mini usb dacs with PCM2704 chip inside.... For headphones it sounds much better in my opinion


----------



## bfhyan

Well, I didn't like it that much and got it in cheap price so sold it for profit haha
 Will look for something that sounds different to pair with my little dot mk ii (which I will put my hands in 2 weeks)


----------



## Mipaw

bfhyan said:


> Well, I didn't like it that much and got it in cheap price so sold it for profit haha
> Will look for something that sounds different to pair with my little dot mk ii (which I will put my hands in 2 weeks)


 
 What dac do you have in your wish list?


----------



## bfhyan

mipaw said:


> What dac do you have in your wish list?


 
  
 I have no clue of which one I should get. Any recomendations? Nothing over 150 bucks tho...
  
 Was thinking of a Schiit one  to pair with the MK II.


----------



## Carco11

Hi , I would like to know what you'd recommend me. I'm thinking in buying a dac/amp and i don't know what could be better option , buying the x6 dac or buying a mp3 (with a good dac and amp ) that can be used like a computer dac. 
 I'm interested in the mp3 because i travel a lot but I don't know if there is a good mp3 with the characteristics i search (Good dac , that it can be uses like pc dac , under 100$ max 150$).
 And I don't know how can be compared the quality of a portable mp3 with a desktop dac.
  Thanks!
  
 Pd: Actually i have an s7 edge and a htc one m7 so i would like to get an upgrade in sound quality.


----------



## Tzuky

I read here and there that some of the Fiio mp3/lossless players are pretty good for what you are describing... so you might want to check some of Fiio products that offer PC-Dac and mp3 combo. I on the other hand have no personal experience with the devices


----------



## Jasontheguitarist

I bought an X6 from Amazon, and after playing with a for a few days I think mine has a problem. I've noticed it seems to be clipping when using the headphone amp. In foobar, I can play a loud section of a song (or just a loudly mixed song) and I hear distortion in the low end, but reducing foobar's volume and increasing the amps volume clears it up and it sounds very good. 

The problem with this workaround is I'm also using the digital out from my TV and that has no way to reduce the level, so it clips during loud music and effects in movies/TV.

I'm bummed because I really like this thing, I don't know whether to return it for another X6 or try something different.


----------



## Mipaw

Jasontheguitarist said:


> I bought an X6 from Amazon, and after playing with a for a few days I think mine has a problem. I've noticed it seems to be clipping when using the headphone amp. In foobar, I can play a loud section of a song (or just a loudly mixed song) and I hear distortion in the low end, but reducing foobar's volume and increasing the amps volume clears it up and it sounds very good.


Can you name a few songs or movie trailers that clips? I will let you know if my unit has the same issue.


----------



## Jasontheguitarist (May 4, 2017)

Mipaw said:


> Can you name a few songs or movie trailers that clips? I will let you know if my unit has the same issue.


Hey, so thanks to your reply, I tore the box back open and hooked the x6 back up, only for it to sound perfect...

The plot thickens.

I did some more troubleshooting and I ended up hooking everything back up like I had it before.

Turns out, Its not clipping, Its just static. It's only occurring when I have the RCA line out connected to my old 1983 Yamaha stereo receiver.

Try this, while listening through the headphone amp, connect an RCA cable to the line out, then touch the red and white together at the other end. That produces the same static sound. I tested the line out connected to another older receiver and it does the same thing. Strangely, the line out connected to a set of powered computer speakers doesn't cause an issue.

I find it interesting that the line out can cause interference on the headphone amp like that, and really only noticeable when the source signal is more saturated.

I wonder if all the X6s have finicky line outs like this? The actual sound over the line out is great though.

Do you have the line out connected on yours?

Edit: So another strange thing, with the X6 line outs connected to the receiver, the static goes away/becomes quieter when the receiver is powered on.


----------



## Mipaw (May 5, 2017)

Jasontheguitarist said:


> Try this, while listening through the headphone amp, connect an RCA cable to the line out, then touch the red and white together at the other end. That produces the same static sound. I tested the line out connected to another older receiver and it does the same thing. Strangely, the line out connected to a set of powered computer speakers doesn't cause an issue.
> 
> Do you have the line out connected on yours?
> 
> Edit: So another strange thing, with the X6 line outs connected to the receiver, the static goes away/becomes quieter when the receiver is powered on.


I do hear static noise when touching the red and white cable together. But that's all I heard.
I then connected my X6 line outs with Little Dot MK3 tube amp ON/OFF and didn't notice any issue on the X6 headphone out.
I don't have any receiver to test on unfortunately...

Although I'm not very certain, it's possible that you're having a ground loop issue of some kind?
If ground loop is the case here, my guess is, your PC powered speaker and X6 are pluged into seperate power source. On the other hand, X6 and receivers are sharing same power source (i.e. same extension cord; same wall socket).
That's just my two cents.

Edit: Or maybe one of your devices, X6 or receivers doesn't have ground wire connected properly?
I could be wrong though, since I'm not majoring in electrical engineering.


----------



## Arzach

I get sound only on 24 bit format and I can't control volume with windows 7 (through usb), is it normal?
Also, is it ok to hook very low imp hp (12 ohms) through the back pre-amp? I have to keep the volume at literal minimum with the amp (but I have no problems with that).


----------



## Mipaw (May 10, 2017)

Arzach said:


> I get sound only on 24 bit format and I can't control volume with windows 7 (through usb), is it normal?
> Also, is it ok to hook very low imp hp (12 ohms) through the back pre-amp? I have to keep the volume at literal minimum with the amp (but I have no problems with that).


1. It is normal that you can't control volume with windows. It's designed to be like that.
2. The rear RCA output is a fixed line-out. I do not recommend plugging any headphone directly to it regardless of impedance.


----------



## avionzero

Im having issue with the X6, I've connected the X6 to my Hidizs AP60 DAP via USB, everything's playing OK (on shuffle) but sometimes when the next track comes on all i can hear was static.


----------



## castaway1

Mipaw said:


> 1. It is normal that you can't control volume with windows. It's designed to be like that.
> 2. The rear RCA output is a fixed line-out. I do not recommend plugging any headphone directly to it regardless of impedance.


how do people with DAC use volume control? they tinkering always with physical  volume? its a bit uncomfortable and im very surprised that i cant use master volume in windows 10. only in app volume like inside yotube or inside winamp. Can you tell me how you deal with it?
thanks!


----------



## Mipaw

castaway1 said:


> how do people with DAC use volume control? they tinkering always with physical  volume? its a bit uncomfortable and im very surprised that i cant use master volume in windows 10. only in app volume like inside yotube or inside winamp. Can you tell me how you deal with it?
> thanks!


Well, I believe many people only use the physical volume control knob on their amp.

You want to set Windows volume at 100% because it is digital stepping. Meaning it reduce the bit depth correspondingly when you reduce the volume slider.
Therefore, ideally, it's recommended to keep windows volume at 100% to avoid distortion. Imo, this could be why FX-audio disable windows volume control.


----------



## castaway1

Mipaw said:


> Well, I believe many people only use the physical volume control knob on their amp.
> 
> You want to set Windows volume at 100% because it is digital stepping. Meaning it reduce the bit depth correspondingly when you reduce the volume slider.
> Therefore, ideally, it's recommended to keep windows volume at 100% to avoid distortion. Imo, this could be why FX-audio disable windows volume control.


thank you for explanation. i had to try that DAC with my other computer to be sure about that and now i know i dont have faulty unit. Im good in DIY so i can make volume control myself but i was curious about this volume "problem". Now i know i have to deal with it


----------



## Mipaw

castaway1 said:


> thank you for explanation. i had to try that DAC with my other computer to be sure about that and now i know i dont have faulty unit. Im good in DIY so i can make volume control myself but i was curious about this volume "problem". Now i know i have to deal with it


If you really want to adjust the volume from Windows instead of physical volume knob. Despite being digital stepping, the workaround is using an optical cable instead of USB. (you'll need to buy your own optical/spdif cable)


----------



## castaway1

Mipaw said:


> If you really want to adjust the volume from Windows instead of physical volume knob. Despite being digital stepping, the workaround is using an optical cable instead of USB. (you'll need to buy your own optical/spdif cable)


oh it works that way?thats new to me. thank you a lot! wouldnt find out without you.


----------



## Mipaw

castaway1 said:


> oh it works that way?thats new to me. thank you a lot! wouldnt find out without you.


If your source (PC/Laptop/Soundcard) has optical/spdif output, Yes you can control volume in Windows. Good luck


----------



## XZJ_Jono

Does anyone know how the DAC-X6 pairs with Sennheiser HD 650s? I'm looking at this as a potential driver for just ordered Massdrop 6XXs


----------



## bfhyan

XZJ_Jono said:


> Does anyone know how the DAC-X6 pairs with Sennheiser HD 650s? I'm looking at this as a potential driver for just ordered Massdrop 6XXs



Don't know about the 650s, but I personally didn't like with the 598s. To be honest I didn't like it at all.


----------



## daySpring

XZJ_Jono said:


> Does anyone know how the DAC-X6 pairs with Sennheiser HD 650s? I'm looking at this as a potential driver for just ordered Massdrop 6XXs


The DAC itself is quite good. Transparent with more than enough detail for the price. Line out to Atrox V2 class A amp sounds fantastic - powerful and rhythmic. 
The amp isn't super detailed or very wide, but it does the job. It has enough power to drive the HD650s to a solid listening level. Pairing isn't as 'unveiled' as with Magni2, but can't complain really, for the bargain price. 
Using the optical in is the best solution on the X6 for 24/192.
Come on Schiit, when will you support 24/192 over toslink? USB noise on the Mimby gets to uncontrollable level on any grounded amp over 6x gain.


----------



## Minicou

Hello all,


First of all I am sorry for my bad english and thanks for this post, I found a lot of usefull informations and points of view.

I am also interested in the Dac X6 and this are the rason Why :

I just bought an Headphone Sennheiser *Game Zero (50 Ohms*) for *only game purpos*e and so far except the confort :

-        *  I did not felt a Huge difference with my 40 euro plantronics *headpone in gaming session (according the 200 euro difference between them)

-          *Worst, the max volume and bass are highter on plantronics* (seem that my integrated card is struggle)


After all the good things I read on Game zero I am pretty sure that the lack of Power came from my integrated sound card and I should improve this point to get the best of the game zero.

*
I was looking for a solution to gain in power…*


First a thought on a second hand *ASUS Xonar STX sound card *(SNR 124db) and I found this post speaking about the *FX Audio Dac X6.*


It seem that I could gain the power that I need and I was quite motivated to buy it *after the nice review of Euljiro (page 1) and I even recognized myself ! :*

_*
So, did I hear any difference? In short, YES. Improvements?, YES also…I felt there's more space between his voice, his other voice, and the instruments. More airy in the song*_

_*Then, I wanted to check for the bass! … Some of the instruments retrieved to the back and some moved forward, I not fully understand when people say instruments separation.*_

_*Oh before I forgot, powerrrr! The HD 518 is 50 Ohm, so it's not hard to drive. My laptop was struggling to made the 518 reach the point of too loud to listen to. Whereas the X6 needed the volume only to be at 20-25%. Again, I can't test the power with higher impedance headphones out there.*_


Exactly what I hope in buying this X6 but I was quite surprised on page 3 :

_*The DAC is really really good. Very clean, and quite neutral. Super low noise.

But the Amp is quite poor. Just no power at all. Compared to the little portable Fiio Q1, the Q1 has more power on Low gain!

I think the Q1 is a better buy. It's so little, it's portable, works great with my phone. I just like how my headphones and IEMs sound better with the Q1 rather than the X6. I paid around $60 for both from Aliexpress.*_


The Q1 seem so small according the X6, and you were so enthousiate with X6 power first…On my side I just need more power since like you I feel that my integrated soud card strugle when I connect the Game zero.

I do not looking for the smallest DAC since I am only interested by the headphone amp side.

-          Do you thing that I could be disapointed in X6 ?

-          That Q1 is a better choice in power and sound quality ?

-          Fiio Q1 is auto powered by USB ? I would think since X6 got this own alimentation is would be better…

-          On both DAC no problem with installing drivers ?


What do you all advice me ?


Thank you very much for your Help and advices


----------



## Minicou

Hello All,

Euljiro nicely take the time to give me his point of view and advices on both DAC .

Then I gonna order the X6 this morning.

As soon as I will receive it I will post my review here to share with you my feeling about it.

Wish you all a nice WE.

Cedric


----------



## cqtek

Hello.

Today I bought this DAC, probably in three weeks will come to my house.
I have a Fiio Q1 and I want something with different sound and stationary to use connected to my PC. Do you think is a better change?
Other question is I can use LM4562NA instead OPA2134?

Thank you.


----------



## Eujin

Hi, I really think that the X6 better then Q1. But you need to understand that you should have a good (not cheap) hadphones (over 150-200$) and you should e a     melomaniac  TO tast a sound quality. 
In show room I saw a metal guy ( long hair, wearing black ... you know .. ) and he     check a < 50$ speakers. He listen.. then tune volume up and the speakers started to crack. He nodded his head and said "I'm buying"
I want to say that only YOU can decide which is better. 



cqtek said:


> Other question is I can use LM4562NA instead OPA2134?


no need.


----------



## cqtek

Thank you very much @Eujin. I have some iem's and earbuds:

Takstar PRO80.
IEM's: RHA T20, RHA MA750, RHA S500, 1More E1001 (Triple Driver), Ostry KC06A, KZ ZS5, KZ ZS3, KZ ZST, KZ ZSE, VJJB V1, Fiio EX1, Rock Zircon, MEMT X5.
Earbuds: 1More EO320, QianYun Qian39, QianYun Qian69, T-Music v1 (Bass Tuned), Toneking TP16, EMX500, VE Monk Plus, Mrz Tomahawk, Pioneer SE-CE521-K, Edifier H180, Vido, EB200, MX500 PK1.

The most expensive are RHA T20. 
I will try to discover the differences with someone. But the main pourpose is change the tonality of Q1, for me is boring, I need some more punch. And to have a stationary DAC connected to my PC.


----------



## Minicou

Hi all,

Because of this post, you review, your advices and especially because of *Euljiro* I ordered the Dac X6 few weeks ago….I just received it one week ago but I wanted some days to be sure about my feeling and impressions.

I bought the DAC X6 to power my Gamer Headset Sennheiser Game zero in gaming sessions

*Before :*

My Sennheiser Game Zero was connected to my PC to the integrated soundcard of my mother board.

The sound was clear but tiny and Maximum volume (100%) was quite low for me for a good immersion in game.


*With Dac :*

Sound get amazing in very different way :

-          *Sound is really Wider*, I am not listening sound game anymore, I am really in the game !

-          *Sound is clearer, I get details that I never heard before !*

-          *Dynamic is now huge and even violant* : General sound is at a moderate volume but if you shot a bullet it seems to be real according volume, dynamic and sound stage !

-          My maximum listening is 45% of volume and sound is very lound with no distortion and Amplifiers still got juice to provide


For me the DAC get higher that I was expected, I am quite happy about my purchase and I want to thanks you all for you review and advices !


----------



## Eujin

*cqtek, 
I don't like earbuds. I buy "Faaeal Iris 1.0/2.0 hifi" in aliexpress just for a short walks around the city and it takes a few place. Sounds not bad.
*
*Minicou
congratulations 
*


----------



## cqtek

I have built a homemade kit to measure output impedances and I have measured the impedance of this model. 
It gives about 8 Ohms.
I have measured the maximum voltage also:
With a load of 33 Ohms gives 2.67V
With a load of 100 Ohms gives 3.11V
With a load of 330 Ohms gives 3.30V

To measure the output impedance I used the method described here:

http://nwavguy.blogspot.com.es/2011/02/headphone-amp-impedance.html

But I have tested it with 50Hz and 1KHz sinusoidal waves separately without changes in the results.


----------



## l0rdraiden

http://www.szfxaudio.com/view.php?ID=24

New X7 model, I think is still not available to sell, according to Google the picture is 2 days old.








*FX-Audio DAC-X7 DSD USB DAC 32bit / 384kHz with headphone XMOS+CS8422+AK4490 + TPA6120*


----------



## SSSN

Again with the craptastic TPA6120A2 and its awful ~10 Ohm output impedance. This opamp should be buried for good.


----------



## joasjoas

Va well the X 6 for 600 ohm?  Someone with experience? Or go for RL O2 + ODAC


----------



## KipNix

Here is the Russian translation that was asked for earlier. Mods, if this has already been translated, or if it's not allowed to cut and paste it in here, please delete. 

*Briefly about the device:* 

DAC-X6, an inexpensive device that is a USB DAC, capable of operating as a computer sound card, receiving and processing a digital signal over the OTG from a smartphone, in addition to reproducing the signal received through optical and coaxial inputs. Also from the output interfaces are available, an earphone and two channels "R" and "L" for acoustics. 

I'm not a very big specialist in such devices, but judging by everything, the DAC-X6 has quite good, for its price, a set of microcircuits. So, the processing of sound is answered by chips: CS8416 + CS4398 (the same is installed in Fiio x3-2, as well as xDuoo x3) + OPA213, for the amplifying part: the OP275 + TPA6120 chips. 

*Usability:* 

Any problems with the work of USB from the computer is not noticed, the music from my Nexus 5 with the player Onkyo reads (I listen exactly when I write this review), with Playstation4 on optics also worked. 

The case is made entirely of metal, very high quality, does not heat up during operation. The volume control does its work smoothly, fixes the position of its position. 
A small disappointment due to the lack of the ability to play content from google music, it seems that the player from the corporation of good does not support this possibility, or tell me if there is something. 

*About sound:* 

At once, as for amplification, the DAC is very powerful, for comparison it is more powerful than xDuoo x2 and x3 in 2.5 and even 3 times, which already speaks volumes. I think problems with the pumping of any headphones (except for the most neglected cases) will not exactly cause problems. 

Sound with a slight bias in the light side. Do not get it wrong, everything is very good with the bass, however, audio lovers who appreciate dark sound, multibits and other "muzhiks" this circumstance, probably, do not like. DAC-X6 is a typical deltasigma (in a good sense), very detailed throughout the range, including at the top. The bass and the middle of an excellent resolution without a hint of looseness. Feed emotional and musical, I personally liked. 

When I turned on the device for the first time, put on my Superlux 668B, did not even believe my ears, they played so clearly and in detail, I got into the driver settings, I thought suddenly switched on, some "improvements", but no, just superluxes got power and amplification , which they lacked on the portable (xDuoo x2, x3). 

I liked very much how the DAC sang with VE Monk, of course there is not such a global difference with the players as in the superluxes, but subjectively, the control of the bass has improved, the sound has become even denser and more detailed. 

Despite the fact that the device works from an alternating current network, the DAC-X6 has a very low background noise level. During the music playback it is not audible at all, if you pause and uncheck the volume to the maximum it's audible, but take it into account it is not worth the noise is weaker than xDuoo x2. 

I do not have other specialized fixed devices for comparison with the DAC-X6, but I do not doubt that its sound is better than that of my portable device. 

*Conclusions:* 

A multifunctional device with an adult sound, for a very reasonable price, an unequivocal masteh. Personally it seems to me that the DAC-X6 is a good alternative to an expensive hi-fi player, for use at home - I recommend.


----------



## joamlt22

l0rdraiden said:


> http://www.szfxaudio.com/view.php?ID=24
> 
> New X7 model, I think is still not available to sell, according to Google the picture is 2 days old.
> 
> ...




quoted from their website:
"Can sell at the end of January 2018 If you are interested in this model , can contact Julia email : sales@szfxaudio"


----------



## ext23 (Jan 24, 2018)

I ordered one of these. Can anybody confirm if the line out on the back would work with powered speakers? Specifically the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1. Looking to use this mostly as a DAC for my PS4 and as a headphone amp only sometimes.

Edit: also can the DAC downsample 5.1 sound into stereo via optical input?


----------



## omegaorgun

Hi all

The new DAC-X7 is now available for order, first impressions are really nice. I think it's better than the SMSL M6. Sound is superior to the X-6 but it is more expensive.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fx-audio-dac-x7-first-look.873857/


----------



## Tzuky

If some of you are still interested in the X6 I made an artical about my experience with it so Ill be happy to shere it with you guys www.audiocarsnstuff.wordpress.com check it out there will be more articles on other audio and car related stuff!


----------



## Tzuky

www.audiocarsnstuff.wordpress.com is more like it....


----------



## Harold999

Does the iPhone work with the X6?

I know Android phones are a no go but how about iOS?


----------



## JediMa70

Hello wrote a post about dac amp, maybe you can help me here 


> I started lately to listen music also from my computer, where I have a
> Creative Sound Blaster Omni Surround 5.1
> what do I miss? A dac? A Dac amp? I also have a fiio x5 2nd Gen that could be a dac but I'm totally confused about computers and audiophile standards
> I dont want to spend over 100 - 150 usd because I prefer to listen music not with my computer, It's just a side option to listen my music with better quality while I'm using my computer
> ...



thank you


----------



## omegaorgun

JediMa70 said:


> Hello wrote a post about dac amp, maybe you can help me here
> 
> 
> thank you



What you need to know? The DAC-X6 is good for the money and you can swap opamps to change the sound.


----------



## omegaorgun (Apr 18, 2018)

I have 9x NE5532P opamp chips pm me if you want one, cleans up the sound really good.


----------



## jahk20

I have a DAc X6 and I am using it as apreamp/dac for my DENON poa 3012ci. I have 4 speakers connected and sending digital signal from my PC via USB. I am experiencing loud clicking and popping noises every time the dac is receiving audio signals. 
For example if I am listening to any youtube video and during the video there is a short period of time with no sound the green light on my dac will go off and I will hear a noise in my speakers, as soon as any digital is being sent to the dac the green light will turn on and I will hear another annoying sound. Imagine that you want to skip some footage on a video or you are watching a mouvie and there is a short or long moment of silence, I will hear popping all the time. 
I tried the optical cable as well and I am having the same results.

Is there any way I can make the DAC to stay on all the time. Bypass the automatic signal detector so the green light is on all the time.

Thanks


----------



## expon

jahk20 said:


> I have a DAc X6 and I am using it as apreamp/dac for my DENON poa 3012ci. I have 4 speakers connected and sending digital signal from my PC via USB. I am experiencing loud clicking and popping noises every time the dac is receiving audio signals.
> For example if I am listening to any youtube video and during the video there is a short period of time with no sound the green light on my dac will go off and I will hear a noise in my speakers, as soon as any digital is being sent to the dac the green light will turn on and I will hear another annoying sound. Imagine that you want to skip some footage on a video or you are watching a mouvie and there is a short or long moment of silence, I will hear popping all the time.
> I tried the optical cable as well and I am having the same results.
> 
> ...




Did you end up finding a fix to this issue? I have been setting my mic to 'listen to this device' and setting the level to 0 and that keeps the dac awake but there is a very quiet hiss in the background. Barely ausible but it is annoying. So one problem has been traded for another...


----------



## jahk20

expon said:


> Did you end up finding a fix to this issue? I have been setting my mic to 'listen to this device' and setting the level to 0 and that keeps the dac awake but there is a very quiet hiss in the background. Barely ausible but it is annoying. So one problem has been traded for another...



Hi. 
I'm bypassing the signal detector by looping a 10hz sound (that my speakers can't play) at an extremely low volume. Just enough so the DAC thinks that it is receiving a digital sound.


----------



## expon

jahk20 said:


> Hi.
> I'm bypassing the signal detector by looping a 10hz sound (that my speakers can't play) at an extremely low volume. Just enough so the DAC thinks that it is receiving a digital sound.



Thanks for updating me. How did you go about looping the sound? Is this on PC?


----------



## Rixsta (Sep 23, 2018)

Hello
Can someone help me with this really simple question as I can't get a proper answer by searching..
Can I use this DAC computer-less once set up? Just to convert SPDIF signals to audio RCA ? For a musician playing live gigs with no computer.  And how does the volume control work if not using computer ?

Cheers


----------



## stryed

I've been using these on the main desktop for a headset and recently, on a new desktop, my powered EDifier active speakers 1700BT sounded terribly muffled. Via wifi from another set up all was golden. 
I plugged the speakers through RCA to the FX AUDIO X6 and all is sweet


----------



## nofacemonster

Riversalt said:


> Friends.
> I came here to share with you my findings to improve the sound of the DAC-x6.
> Firstly, I must inform you that several units of the dac-x6 are coming from the factory with the defective P10 adapter, it makes the sound sound bad and with the bass loss, I changed my P10 adapter to another better one and woooo !!! Better and better definition before I forget I also connected the 12V 1A power supply to another better 2.5A quality 12v which was the best thing I did the DAC-x6 is another dac now sounding much better.
> Sorry for my bad English. I'm from Brazil.
> ...


Thank you for this clearly explained post.


----------



## nofacemonster

I got my self a DAC-X6 to power the HD6XX and i have powered it with a 12V 3A power supply. It sounds fantastic even though i don't have much to compare it with. I have a problem of getting it to work with my Xiaomi Mobile phone (model Redmi 5AI Dual cam) on OTG to USB mode. Does anyone have similar issues? it simply doesn't work. All the other mobile phones in my home works flawlessly. It works perfectly with PC too.


----------



## nofacemonster

bravomail said:


> Hi everyone.
> I bought cheap 12V 4/5/6A power supply - 7.50 on amazon. I used it to power my FX Audio X6 DAC/Amp. It works perfectly. Now I can power some better headphones like AKG K7XX.
> Also better power comes thru line out to power subwoofer and speaker amp.


Does it really improve the sound? I am using DAC-X6 to power the HD-6XX. I also replaced the stock power supply with something i had. It is also 12V 3A power supply. If i upgrade to a better laptop like power supply will it make a difference?


----------



## Beyor

Hello! Do you know if there are several versions of FX-Audio DAC-X6? I am going to buy one, but I have noticed some differences in internal construction. Take a look (bottom right corner):
1. https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1Gm9VXjDuK1Rjy1zjq6zraFXah.jpg - this is mark as X6 2.0 (but sometimes offers of 2.0 include old(?) photo)
2. https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1q7bRnHYI8KJjy0Faq6zAiVXaq.jpg

Do you know which one is newest and better version? I have found version from picture 2 10$ cheaper than 1 in Aliexpress but it does not have to mean that 1 is better and/or newer.


----------



## nofacemonster

Beyor said:


> Hello! Do you know if there are several versions of FX-Audio DAC-X6? I am going to buy one, but I have noticed some differences in internal construction. Take a look (bottom right corner):
> 1. https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1Gm9VXjDuK1Rjy1zjq6zraFXah.jpg - this is mark as X6 2.0 (but sometimes offers of 2.0 include old(?) photo)
> 2. https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1q7bRnHYI8KJjy0Faq6zAiVXaq.jpg
> 
> Do you know which one is newest and better version? I have found version from picture 2 10$ cheaper than 1 in Aliexpress but it does not have to mean that 1 is better and/or newer.



I checked mine, i have the version X6 2.0. One that you mention as #1.


----------



## Beyor

nofacemonster said:


> I checked mine, i have the version X6 2.0. One that you mention as #1.


Thanks, I've just ordered it.I have to buy better and stronger power supply than kit one. Do you know if it could be AC or only DC?


----------



## nofacemonster

Beyor said:


> Thanks, I've just ordered it.I have to buy better and stronger power supply than kit one. Do you know if it could be AC or only DC?



I am using a 12V DC 3A power supply which came for a LED light kit. Now i only use it as a dac because i bought a little dot mk2 tube amplifier. It is a night and day like upgrade to HD6XX. Sounds much smoother and joy to listen to.


----------



## Beyor

Probably the best would be "heavy" linear power supply (not impulse one), but it is hard to get it at a reasonable price.


----------



## Beyor (Mar 5, 2019)

I have just received X-6 but there is a problem. I have notice that there is missing element. There should be an output voltage regulator - but it is not there.  As you can see there are solder points in the bottom but there is no regulator soldered.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That's how it should look like: https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1Gm9VXjDuK1Rjy1zjq6zraFXah.jpg

UPDATE: Supplier claims that I have latest version and everything is OK.

I have bought heavy, expensive, high quality power supply 12V 3A and I can hear no difference compared to kit power supply.


----------



## Beyor (Mar 30, 2019)

These are the modifications I have made: all not-SMD capacitors has been changed to gold Nichicons (dedicated to audio); the same values with exception for 6 biggest which I have changed from 470 to 1000 uF. Do I hear the difference? I can not tell, because it is imposible to switch fastly from factory to modified one. But I did some measurements (by RightMark Audio) and it is clearly visible that interferences and distortions are much smaller now.

Links to photos:
1. https://i.ibb.co/ZzxXvHk/wz1.jpg
2. https://i.ibb.co/vj3m05J/wz2.jpg
3. https://i.ibb.co/vVtVLBD/wz3.jpg
4. https://i.ibb.co/ySqbDCQ/wz4.jpg
5. https://i.ibb.co/GW6ZnPV/wz5.jpg

What else? It is a myth that higher amperage affects the sound positively. But it does metter if you use impulse power supply (most popular) or transformator one witch is much better.
Connecting X6 via s/pdif gives better sound and much smaller interferences and distortions than USB.


----------



## nofacemonster

I have a FX Audio DAC-X6 and it only supports a maximum of 96/24bit under windows. This is only USB mode. Is there a way to get it to support 192/24bit in usb mode?


----------



## syn80

I'm looking for help trying to save this from the trashcan. My headphone socket started going bad (channel imbalance/losing audio from 1 side, etc). When I pressed on the jack while in the DAC-X6 it would temporarily fix the problem, so I figured I would attempt to un-solder the old 6.5mm socket and order a new one. What happened was the solder pads pulled off the board and now I can't find all solder points to fix the socket. It seems I was able to find Ground and either Left or Right. But for the replacement 6.5mm socket I need all 3 locations since it's a stereo socket. I would like to try and save the board instead of trashing it and buying a new device. Hoping someone can help.


----------



## Mad Max

Shine strong light on that and do your best to follow the traces to figure out how to repair it.


----------



## Mad Max (Aug 8, 2019)

Beyor said:


> I have just received X-6 but there is a problem. I have notice that there is missing element. There should be an output voltage regulator - but it is not there.  As you can see there are solder points in the bottom but there is no regulator soldered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a regulator but a variable resistor. Regulators look very different, look at U7 (the ubiquitous LM317) and U17 (the also common AMS1117) as examples.


----------



## Minicou

Hello Syn80,

I got exactly the  same issue that you got since the very beginning. 

Did you figured out how to solve this issue. 
Where did you buy the new Jack socket and what is the reference  ?

Thanks in advance for your help and inputs. 

Regards
Cedric


----------



## syn80 (Aug 8, 2019)

Minicou said:


> Hello Syn80,
> 
> I got exactly the  same issue that you got since the very beginning.
> 
> ...



I have yet to find the last solder point. All I have is ground and either Left or Right.

On Amazon I found pretty much the exact same socket. I don't know if links can be posted but if you go to Amazon and type "uxcell 6.5mm Socket 4 Pins Audio Stereo Jack Connector" you should see It sells for $2.54. You may find them elsewhere but this was where I found the closet match (the original had gold plating around the socket hole).

I would have liked to use this style if I knew the alternate solder points and it lined up well in the case and front hole, but I'm unable to make any progress until I find solder points.


----------



## Minicou

Thank you very much for your help and fast return !!!!!!!!!!!

Yes I found it, I will try to unmont mine too and I will let you know 

Thank you very much Syn80


----------



## syn80

Minicou said:


> Thank you very much for your help and fast return !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes I found it, I will try to unmont mine too and I will let you know
> 
> Thank you very much Syn80



Good luck, hope it works out for you. Maybe in your process you'll be able to find out solder locations that I could use to get mine usable


----------



## luucasalves (Dec 22, 2019)

syn80 said:


> I have yet to find the last solder point. All I have is ground and either Left or Right.
> 
> On Amazon I found pretty much the exact same socket. I don't know if links can be posted but if you go to Amazon and type "uxcell 6.5mm Socket 4 Pins Audio Stereo Jack Connector" you should see It sells for $2.54. You may find them elsewhere but this was where I found the closet match (the original had gold plating around the socket hole).
> 
> I would have liked to use this style if I knew the alternate solder points and it lined up well in the case and front hole, but I'm unable to make any progress until I find solder points.





you can fix it?? same problem here,,, the plug work???? thanks


----------



## syn80

luucasalves said:


> you can fix it?? same problem here,,, the plug work???? thanks



I was able to fix mine. I didn't use the plug shown. I had an extra one of these below and cut off the L/R RCA plugs to solder to the points on the circuit board. Then I lined up the female 3.5mm socket with where the original socket was and filled in the gaps with hot glue. It looks fine from the outside and does what I need it to do. I will be upgrading to the Schiit Hel soon to replace it though.


----------



## luucasalves (Dec 22, 2019)

,,,


----------



## luucasalves

syn80 said:


> I was able to fix mine. I didn't use the plug shown. I had an extra one of these below and cut off the L/R RCA plugs to solder to the points on the circuit board. Then I lined up the female 3.5mm socket with where the original socket was and filled in the gaps with hot glue. It looks fine from the outside and does what I need it to do. I will be upgrading to the Schiit Hel soon to replace it though.



since in my country, cant find the same plug (original, from the dac) you recommend i dot this??? the plug got 6 wires?


----------



## syn80

luucasalves said:


> [QUOTE = "syn80, post: 15376951, membro: 517772"] Clique aqui para ler o meu. Não usei o plugue mostrado. Eu tinha um extra abaixo e os cortes L / R RCA para soldar os pontos na placa de circuito. Depois, alinhei ou soquete fêmea de 3,5 mm onde estava o soquete original e preenchido como lacunas com cola quente. Parece bem do lado de um fórum e faz o que eu preciso fazer. Vou atualizar para o Schiit Hel em breve para substituí-lo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have to use this exact plug. I was just trying to use something I already owned to fix the amp instead of purchasing something online. When you cut off the Red/White plugs it has 2 ground wires total and 2 positive wires (left / right). I twisted both ground wires to make 1 ground and kept the left & right wires separate. This leaves you with 3 wires. Ground, Left, Right that connects to the board.


----------



## luucasalves

syn80 said:


> You don't have to use this exact plug. I was just trying to use something I already owned to fix the amp instead of purchasing something online. When you cut off the Red/White plugs it has 2 ground wires total and 2 positive wires (left / right). I twisted both ground wires to make 1 ground and kept the left & right wires separate. This leaves you with 3 wires. Ground, Left, Right that connects to the board.



thanks, u help me a lot!! you got any pic?? how u find the L/R side? the ground is the same you put here before?


----------



## syn80 (Dec 23, 2019)

luucasalves said:


> thanks, u help me a lot!! you got any pic?? how u find the L/R side? the ground is the same you put here before?



Here are some pics I just made, hope you can understand them.


















** MAKE SURE TO COVER WIRES SO THERE ARE NO SHORTS **


----------



## luucasalves

syn80 said:


> Here are some pics I just made, hope you can understand them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you have no idea how much you help me thanks so much <3

last question... put a 3,55 jack instead 6.3 jack (default) dont change nothing about sound?


----------



## syn80

luucasalves said:


> you have no idea how much you help me thanks so much <3
> 
> last question... put a 3,55 jack instead 6.3 jack (default) dont change nothing about sound?



The reasons I used 3.55 was it was what I already had and the cable or headphones I used were 3.55 and I didn't want to use 6.3 adapter.


----------



## mudriroli

Hello guys! Not sure if I'll receive any replies here but I'll try anyway and thank you in advance for anyone who can help. I have got an FX-Audio X6 and it is distorting the mids, people talking for example (I'm very noob in the topic ) Do you know if it can be solved by changing the power adapter, as I've seen a few people did this before, or perhaps the USB cable? The rest, bass and highs are sounding great, just the mids, especially people talking, for example on Discord is distorting. Tried with different jack adapters, no change, also tried to plug in a different power socket or connecting the USB to a different port, but no change unfortunately. Also tried the headphones (DT770 Pro 80) in the jack port on the laptop, it doesn't distort there.

Do you perhaps have any idea what is the issue, or how can it be solved?

Thank you in advance for everyone!


----------



## sonicmonkey

mudriroli said:


> Hello guys! Not sure if I'll receive any replies here but I'll try anyway and thank you in advance for anyone who can help. I have got an FX-Audio X6 and it is distorting the mids, people talking for example (I'm very noob in the topic ) Do you know if it can be solved by changing the power adapter, as I've seen a few people did this before, or perhaps the USB cable? The rest, bass and highs are sounding great, just the mids, especially people talking, for example on Discord is distorting. Tried with different jack adapters, no change, also tried to plug in a different power socket or connecting the USB to a different port, but no change unfortunately. Also tried the headphones (DT770 Pro 80) in the jack port on the laptop, it doesn't distort there.
> 
> Do you perhaps have any idea what is the issue, or how can it be solved?
> 
> Thank you in advance for everyone!




I'm having the exact same issue and I'm not hopeful I can get it replaced by the seller. I'm hoping someone can share a fix. Thanks!


----------



## numanair

expon said:


> Thanks for updating me. How did you go about looping the sound? Is this on PC?


This works for me: https://veg.by/en/projects/soundkeeper/  or (github link)
Set it to run on startup for convenience sake if you always use the dac-x6.

I recently got and repaired one of these from the bad batch (the opamp issue). Swapping out the silver screws for some black oxide screws makes it look even better.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a full viddy review about the MK II from FX-audio

The second mark seems to have improved upon the original X-6 and is pretty great for the money, alotugh it is still not perfect I'd say


----------



## virustwin

Hey guys,  i just wanted to post a small mod i did with my dac.  ive been studying up on impedance matching etc and while there is sill a lot i have to learn about the topic, i was able to identify why i was having some wildly varying performance on both my low and high impedance phones.  basically, for me, it came down the gain states and switching the jumpers.  i realised i could get the performance i wanted out of my phones if i switched between high and low gain accordingly, however, unscrewing it and pulling it out of the case every time was, not only a chore, but also virtually stripped down all my screw heads at t his point.  so today i decided i was going to get clever and wire the jumpers to switches and mount the switches to the chassis and voila....instant gain switches.  it didnt go well.  while i was able to wire them up to two swparate switches and actually have the gain switch between high and low by alternating the state of each switch, there was a massive noise on the line that just sounded like loud white noise over the music.  the gain functions worked fine like i said but i couldnt get rid of the noise and im not an engineer or electrician so i did what im best at.  i jerry rigged a door on the top by cutting out a section of the case and riveting piano hinges to the flap and the case with a stopper and a tiny nub to lift the door with.  it works perfectly and i can simply lift the door and change the jumpers in a few seconds now.  ill post a couple pics.  its not very pretty; if i wasnt in a hurry i would have used different tools and been a little more accurate and careful and than spray painted it to get back the nice black colour.  instead i used a black posca marker to hide the exposed aluminium lol.  anyway it was a fun little project and it helps out big time so i thought id share it with y'all
-T


----------

